# What would prove GOD does/doesn't exists?



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

In my eyes, what we refer to as GOD, does exist. But, as skeptical as some of us are of it, so is "it" skeptical of the entire universe. Since we don't look at it from that perspective, explain your proof of why GOD believes in you & vice versa.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 18, 2016)

How about proving, or disproving a Unicorn that pisses rainbows residing 1 billion lightyears away from Earth?


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

1st off never heard anyone say it, so why would I waste time trying to prove it. I'm ok with your skepticism, but unless you start coming up with your own rebuttal, then you're just a repeating what you've been taught. I'm searching for a whole new way of thinking. Step up your game.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> 1st off never heard anyone say it, so why would I waste time trying to prove it. I'm ok with your skepticism, but unless you start coming up with your own rebuttal, then you're just a repeating what you've been taught. I'm searching for a whole new way of thinking. Step up your game.


Prove God.

I'm all ears.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

When you get a chance, pop over to inspired arts section/random writing and take a look at this summary of what I was shown. The Great Unknown. Funny thing is you're not far off, but people of your ilk are missing the simplest step.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> When you get a chance, pop over to inspired arts section/random writing and take a look at this summary of what I was shown. The Great Unknown. Funny thing is you're not far off, but people of your ilk are missing the simplest step.


it's round.

not flat.

you are in the wrong thread.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> it's round.
> 
> not flat.
> 
> you are in the wrong thread.


My thread. Maybe your in the wrong spot. I haven't been to space so I honestly don't know.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> My thread. Maybe your in the wrong spot. I haven't been to space so I honestly don't know.


it is still round.

it's all a hologram man. try this acid, it's the tits...


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

If were to start with nothing, then assume that's all there would be. Finding what motivated Nothing to search for its being, is same thing that's driving us to this day. 



cat of curiosity said:


> it is still round.
> 
> it's all a hologram man. try this acid, it's the tits...


May very well be, just saying I had a peek at the programmer. No chemicals my man. I'm on a natural trip


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> If were to start with nothing, then assume that's all there would be. Finding what motivated Nothing to search for its being, is same thing that's driving us to this day.
> 
> 
> May very well be, just saying I had a peek at the programmer. No chemicals my man. I'm on a natural trip


have you tried reality? that shit will fuck you up!


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

Look at the rest of the world. Do you think reality is working for them?


----------



## Humanrob (Aug 18, 2016)

What would prove GOD does/doesn't exists?

"god" revealing itself would prove it exists. if god is incapable of making itself known in a fashion that would be undeniable, perhaps "god" is the wrong name for this supposed entity. 

I think that homo sapiens brains have evolved to an interesting but somewhat dangerous place, where we can conceive of questions whose answers we are not intelligent enough to fully fathom. So we make up lots of stories to fill in this void between what we can ask and what we can't yet know. We do this with myths and religions, and stories of gods. god is the spray foam we use to fill the gaps in our knowledge. 

god made the sun revolve around the earth... until he didn't. god is magical thinking, necessary for many to avoid going insane at the precipice of all we don't know. if we can accept that the answers exist whether we know them or not, and then consider that our little brains may not be able to take it all in, then perhaps we can let go of needing to know. 40 years of asking the big questions, and that's what I came away with. 

over and out.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Look at the rest of the world. Do you think reality is working for them?


with video games and internets, i don't think most of you guys have ever experienced reality.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> What would prove GOD does/doesn't exists?
> 
> "god" revealing itself would prove it exists. if god is incapable of making itself known in a fashion that would be undeniable, perhaps "god" is the wrong name for this supposed entity.
> 
> ...


that was the excuse ten thousand years ago. what's changed?

we are the gods. at the very least demi-gods... earth is more powerful and violent than we are, but that could change in another ten thousand years


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> What would prove GOD does/doesn't exists?
> 
> "god" revealing itself would prove it exists. if god is incapable of making itself known in a fashion that would be undeniable, perhaps "god" is the wrong name for this supposed entity.
> 
> ...


That my friend is the kind of response I was looking for. In my eyes you're right. It is the wrong name. GOD wouldn't have a name, which is why I refer to it as The Great Unknown. You're right, questions are dangerous, but this isn't trying to find answers. It's allowing the wonders to reveal themselves to anyone who truly wants to know. I don't see why people can't understand "GOD" doesn't need us, to justify its existence. Just as it won't care about our reaction when it finally makes an appearance.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> with video games and internets, i don't think most of you guys have ever experienced reality.


I feel you. Maybe most, but not I. What do you consider reality?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> I feel you. Maybe most, but not I. What do you consider reality?


reality


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> that was the excuse ten thousand years ago. what's changed?
> 
> we are the gods. at the very least demi-gods... earth is more powerful and violent than we are, but that could change in another ten thousand years


Earth has gotten so violently powerful that anyone who tries to reveal where GOD is being hidden, is removed from the equation. The problem is I don't think it's not by coincidence, but I'm trying to be proven wrong.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Earth has gotten so violently powerful that anyone who tries to reveal where GOD is being hidden, is removed from the equation. The problem is I don't think it's not by coincidence, but I'm trying to be proven wrong.


do you think there is a god? any type of god, do you believe that they are out there somewhere?


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

Reality is NOTHING Matters. Until that's realized, all other realities are doomed to fail.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Reality is NOTHING Matters. Until that's realized, all other realities are doomed to fail.


nothing matters if you want to die immediately.

but if you want food, or a dry place to sleep, or air conditioning, or transportation to and from somewhere to get you things that are necessary for survival.....

things matter.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Aron Ra has a couple good videos on youtube titled "Refuting the irrefutable proof of god", and many other good videos as well. 

There is one video, and I can't recall the one. But he describes how we cannot disprove the existence of a super natural being, but we can most assuredly say that the gods described in the tales of creation, are certainly false, and cannot exist based on their own descriptions in their own canon.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> do you think there is a god? any type of god, do you believe that they are out there somewhere?


I do, but have been very careful in not assuming that I know. Just trying to understand why I see things a little different.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> nothing matters if you want to die immediately.
> 
> but if you want food, or a dry place to sleep, or air conditioning, or transportation to and from somewhere to get you things that are necessary for survival.....
> 
> things matter.


That's just it. Maybe that's the reason why we can't see what you refer to as GOD. When I use the words NOTHING Matters it means something entirely different. I mentioned T.G.U. to you, right? Well NOTHING is the result of The Great Unknown only act. Without NOTHING, everything else would've never been able to be. There's a secret inside this secret


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Nothing is a misnomer..

And it's the result of a random chance, not the 'act', therefor implying intention, of some ethereal being..


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> nothing matters if you want to die immediately.
> 
> but if you want food, or a dry place to sleep, or air conditioning, or transportation to and from somewhere to get you things that are necessary for survival.....
> 
> things matter.


This is where the confusion comes from. Maybe you don't see GOD because misinterpreting what's being said. When I say NOTHING it's referring to the 1st result of The Great Unknown WONDER. We can take this step by step, and basically have an akashic record


----------



## Humanrob (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> That my friend is the kind of response I was looking for. In my eyes you're right. It is the wrong name. GOD wouldn't have a name, which is why I refer to it as The Great Unknown. You're right, questions are dangerous, but this isn't trying to find answers. It's allowing the wonders to reveal themselves to anyone who truly wants to know. I don't see why people can't understand "GOD" doesn't need us, to justify its existence. Just as it won't care about our reaction when it finally makes an appearance.


First, I did not say "questions are dangerous". The danger lies in the angst derived from having unanswerable questions -- and specifically how we respond to that angst. 

I have no issue with god. If god exists, and if god wants/needs/expects something from me, I assume it can make that known. so far, its been radio silence. so either god does not exist, or god expects nothing from me. I'm fine with that, either way.

Whether or not the universe is sentient, well, I'm really not sure how knowing the answer to that question one way or another would impact my decision making process. On a smaller scale, for instance, one could discuss gaia theory, and whether the earth as a planet is a single organism, and (then the New Age interpretation...) whether or not there is a consciousness or sentience to the planet itself, might have more relevance. And yet, again, if that were true, I don't see how knowing that would change my life at all. 


Existence itself is so remarkable -- and for me so utterly unbelievable -- that if existence itself is accepted then truly anything is possible. Apparently we exist, and we have some sort of definition for what that reality is. But periodically (historically) we think we have a handle on it, and then eventually we're proven wrong. I might be made of "matter", but I'm mostly empty space. This could all be a hologram. There may be other dimensions from which we are merely a projection. If that were true, I'm not sure how knowing that would help me find a job, or be a better kinder more compassionate person, or give me back the 20/20 vision of my youth... or really in any way impact anything in the heart of this illusion we appear to be sharing. 

I have no interest in playing hide and seek with the universe. I have no interest in finding hidden meaning. Yes, we have some deep inner sense that we are missing something, that there is more than meets the eye, that we are missing the point of it all... and I suspect we are. The question arises about what is the point, and is this point pre-determined or are we supposed to come up with it ourselves. Again, I'm not playing games with some supposed god to find the hidden toy in my cracker jacks. Since no sentient being outside of myself has made my "point" abundantly clear to me, it's safe to say there is no external point. Therefore, its up to me. And I think the point is to do my best to attempt to do no harm. 

Or something like that. Because it comes back to another version of my original statement: I think that we have evolved to a strange point in consciousness where our brains feel the need to have a point. In the long long long string of events which is the evolution of life on earth, we at the edge of this envelope have formed concepts of our mortality, our separateness, and a relationship with our emotional world which have created inexplicable paradoxes that we experience as a need for meaning in life. It's all just emergent properties from our current place in time. Or not. I am truly, and completely, making this all up.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Nothing is a misnomer..
> 
> And it's the result of a random chance, not the 'act', therefor implying intention, of some ethereal being..


NOTHING isn't where it began, but if you're unable to see the importance of it, that's its protection from being used by the wrong hands.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

You have a way of saying a lot, when you're not saying anything dude.. Don't mean that ad hominem, but it's like you're tying too hard. 

Are you some sort of mystical gate keeper, or did I miss something?


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> First, I did not say "questions are dangerous". The danger lies in the angst derived from having unanswerable questions -- and specifically how we respond to that angst.
> 
> I have no issue with god. If god exists, and if god wants/needs/expects something from me, I assume it can make that known. so far, its been radio silence. so either god does not exist, or god expects nothing from me. I'm fine with that, either way.
> 
> ...


So if you know you're missing something, just because you couldn't find it yourself means you wouldn't want anyone to find it for themselves, & perhaps even assist you?


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 18, 2016)

Other than embellished tales there is no proof. If you Study up on all religions you will find that pretty much ALL of them come from the same story that has been manipulated and changed according to their own tribal beliefs. But hey if someone thinks it makes them feel safer and better to believe in something more power to them.

Personally I think it has been used as a tool to control people, but that's me...


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

No, if I lost my keys I'll just call a locksmith..


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Uberknot said:


> Other than embellished tales there is no proof. If you Study up on all religions you will find that pretty much ALL of them come from the same story that has been manipulated and changed according to their own tribal beliefs. But hey if someone thinks it makes them feel safer and better to believe in something more power to them.
> 
> Personally I think it has been used as a tool to control people, but that's me...


Well as the winner, you get to chose between the prizes hidden behind Doors #1, #2 and #3. Secret tip: God's behind one of them


----------



## Uberknot (Aug 18, 2016)

In that case I'll take the one with the bathroom in it.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> You have a way of saying a lot, when you're not saying anything dude.. Don't mean that ad hominem, but it's like you're tying too hard.
> 
> Are you some sort of mystical gate keeper, or did I miss something?


No prob, man. I might be, but I don't think so. Again, I'm trying to prove myself wrong, but the points being made are ones that I've already exhausted. 

Been told that b4, & I'm trying to work on the delivery, but if say that NOTHING Matters, to GOD, then people get all up in arms.


----------



## Humanrob (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> So if you know you're missing something, just because you couldn't find it yourself means you wouldn't want anyone to find it for themselves, & perhaps even assist you?


What? I never said that I would not want someone else to find their truth. All I can do is share mine, and that's all I did. And thank you kindly, but absolutely NO, I do not want any help with this. 

It's been a long time since I took a swing at topic like this, now I can see where I stand. I don't have the answers and I'm comfortable with that, but sharing that with others serves no one. LOL. what a waste of time. 

Have fun, and good luck.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> No, if I lost my keys I'll just call a locksmith..


We weren't talking about what you lost, but what you haven't yet earned.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Explain to me how you've exhausted the points being made so far?

It's not possible to prove that god exists, because the definition of god is that of a super natural being.

However, the gods presented in the stories passed down from all the cultures, are simply wrong. They cannot exist as described based on the observed laws of the universe. Not to mention that their are typically glaring hypocrisies and other obviously false claims.

Better is, so what if god exists? I mean, if some really nice being that lets you go about your life, so what? But if it's that jack ass from the old testament, who in their right mind would want to worship that?


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> We weren't talking about what you lost, but what you haven't yet earned.


I know I'm being a smart ass.


----------



## SSHZ (Aug 18, 2016)

Hillary gets elected.........


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

Humanrob said:


> What? I never said that I would not want someone else to find their truth. All I can do is share mine, and that's all I did. And thank you kindly, but absolutely NO, I do not want any help with this.
> 
> It's been a long time since I took a swing at topic like this, now I can see where I stand. I don't have the answers and I'm comfortable with that, but sharing that with others serves no one. LOL. what a waste of time.
> 
> Have fun, and good luck.


Not letting go of these insecurities are how we're being tricked into not wanting to see truth

Sorry you felt it was a waste of time
Thanks, & good luck


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> I know I'm being a smart ass.


No prob. I was being a bit of one too


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Well as the winner, you get to chose between the prizes hidden behind Doors #1, #2 and #3. Secret tip: God's behind one of them


That's the things. It'd be behind all 3. Lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> I do, but have been very careful in not assuming that I know. Just trying to understand why I see things a little different.


you do think and believe in (a) god.

prove it's existence.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> That's the things. It'd be behind all 3. Lol


Not when it's just a man in a exquisite white gown.. That gown is exquisite though, like some Arwen shit in LoTR


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Just trying to understand why I see things a little different.


Modern medicine has made great advancements.. I'm sure with the help of a qualified physician we can get to the bottom of this!

Hehe, that is ad hominem.. Just a joke though. This thread is way too serious, especially when it's about nonsense! Lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Not letting go of these insecurities are how we're being tricked into not wanting to see truth
> 
> Sorry you felt it was a waste of time
> Thanks, & good luck


have you ever done drugs?

i'm guessing yes. you should probably stop, walter....

if not, you really should...


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Not when it's just a man in a exquisite white gown.. That gown is exquisite though, like some Arwen shit in LoTR


Not my GOD


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Not my GOD


Damn that's a shame.. I think he would look _really _good in that gown. I just love black guys in drag, haha..


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> have you ever done drugs?
> 
> i'm guessing yes. you should probably stop, walter....
> 
> if not, you really should...


Dude, I've dropped more types of psychedelics than this guy's done of just one, and I'm waaaaay more grounded.. It's not the drugs man, I'm not sure what the problem is actually, it's just not the drugs. 

Maybe he's hungry for a bite of a reality sandwich? The deli down the street has great food, I'll buy ya one, my treat.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Dude, I've dropped more types of psychedelics than this guy's done of just one, and I'm waaaaay more grounded.. It's not the drugs man, I'm not sure what the problem is actually, it's just not the drugs.
> 
> Maybe he's hungry for a bite of a reality sandwich? The deli down the street has great food, I'll buy ya one, my treat.


maybe some microdots or booms could be of help...

or mescaline if he wants to meet the higher powers...
i agree that psychedelics may give this one a sense of reality, once he has been through a shattered reality...


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

I still think the more important question is, "So what if god does exist?"

Let's give you the benefit of the doubt, and say yes, some type of god does exist. Okay, now what?

It's clearly not the god that I've heard of, in any of the tales of creation. So in this instance, there's some ethereal being, presumably everywhere, but doing what? He's not the god that contradicts himself of the Judeo-Christain religions, it's not Krishna, Buddah, etc, so what is this beings function, and why does it even matter?

And that's just in your narrow reality of god actually existing. Now come to the real world, where the rest of us are, and what meaningful impact does that god have? None.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> maybe some microdots or booms could be of help...
> 
> or mescaline if he wants to meet the higher powers...
> i agree that psychedelics may give this one a sense of reality, once he has been through a shattered reality...


Ah, mescaline. That's one I've only done once, and never experimented with any of the structural analogs. Had the opportunity recently to acquire proscaline and escaline, among others but my interest in that is waning over the last couple of years. 

Now I just want a bunch of dabs and few cold beers.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

The idea of "god" is more than anyone on this planet can fathom in there own mind. We fear what we don't understand.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

Reality??? 


LostInEthereal said:


> I still think the more important question is, "So what if god does exist?"
> 
> Let's give you the benefit of the doubt, and say yes, some type of god does exist. Okay, now what?
> 
> ...


Think bigger. I left the real world a long time ago, & see no reason to join you.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

So man who conceived god, struggles to understand the concept he created? No, I disagree.

I think people feel small, and insignificant. And they want to create a fantasy that makes themselves feel better. It's okay, I just use cannabis and alcohol.. I may be fat, but at least I'm not disillusioned.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

sharptater said:


> The idea of "god" is more than anyone on this planet can fathom in there own mind. We fear what we don't understand.


It didn't come from my mind, but the universal mind.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

Our reality is what we make it to be. I think there for I am.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> So man who conceived god, struggles to understand the concept he created? No, I disagree.
> 
> I think people feel small, and insignificant. And they want to create a fantasy that makes themselves feel better. It's okay, I just use cannabis and alcohol.. I may be fat, but at least I'm not disillusioned.


I understand just fine. Maybe I'm not explaining it as best I can. Maybe it's you trying to make yourself feel bigger than the insignificant little spec that we all are.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

We are insignificant. Think about it, the earth has been here BILLIONS of years. How long have we been here as humans? We just think we are important, or special. The universe is infinite as we understand it as of now. We don't know everything. Hell we don't even know everything about this earth let alone the universe. We fear what we don't understand. Until it becomes "common" sence to the masses. At one point in time people thought the earth was flat. We still don't have 100% proof either way. So what do we know? Very little, we just think we do. I think there for I am.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Okay, so we're going with the god of the gaps fallacy?

We don't know _everything_, so we cannot truly know what we've already come to understand? Give me a break.

We don't know all the mysteries of the universe, so clearly, that's where God is hiding?


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm not fighting for either side. I'm just saying idk and neither does anyone else. Can you say with 100% that there is or isn't a "god" I'm thinking no you can't. I think at one point in time as humans we saw something we couldn't understand and described it in a way that made sense to us "gods" I don't think we are alone in the universe. Honestly its more mathematically that we aren't then we are. We just don't understand it as of now. 100 years from now who knows what we as humans will understand/ accept as reality. You don't know and I don't know. I'm not claiming to know anything the opposite exactly. We fear what we don't understand.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

sharptater said:


> We are insignificant. Think about it, the earth has been here BILLIONS of years. How long have we been here as humans? We just think we are important, or special. The universe is infinite as we understand it as of now. We don't know everything. Hell we don't even know everything about this earth let alone the universe. We fear what we don't understand. Until it becomes "common" sence to the masses. At one point in time people thought the earth was flat. We still don't have 100% proof either way. So what do we know? Very little, we just think we do. I think there for I am.


You are so much more important than you know because you understand. If you were here earlier, that's why I said NOTHING Matters. But it's not what we know, but how we see things. People assume I've been limiting this to earth, when it speaks to the entire unknown universe. Read this http://weknownothing2015.wordpress.com/the-universal-truth I was shown this as the origin of the universe.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

sharptater said:


> I'm not fighting for either side. I'm just saying idk and neither does anyone else. Can you say with 100% that there is or isn't a "god" I'm thinking no you can't. I think at one point in time as humans we saw something we couldn't understand and described it in a way that made sense to us "gods" I don't think we are alone in the universe. Honestly its more mathematically that we aren't then we are. We just don't understand it as of now. 100 years from now who knows what we as humans will understand/ accept as reality. You don't know and I don't know. I'm not claiming to know anything the opposite exactly. We fear what we don't understand.


I don't know, I understand & accept all that come with it


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

sharptater said:


> I'm not fighting for either side. I'm just saying idk and neither does anyone else. Can you say with 100% that there is or isn't a "god" I'm thinking no you can't. I think at one point in time as humans we saw something we couldn't understand and described it in a way that made sense to us "gods" I don't think we are alone in the universe. Honestly its more mathematically that we aren't then we are. We just don't understand it as of now. 100 years from now who knows what we as humans will understand/ accept as reality. You don't know and I don't know. I'm not claiming to know anything the opposite exactly. We fear what we don't understand.


I said several times we cannot disprove the existence of God in this thread. I take issue with, all the commonly defined Gods of history, we CAN disprove. Just read the texts in which they originate.

Your proposal of not being alone, well there's a difference to living beings and ethereal ones made of clouds. I don't doubt the existence of life in this universe, but I do doubt the existence of any of the previously defined Gods of history..


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Okay, so we're going with the god of the gaps fallacy?
> 
> We don't know _everything_, so we cannot truly know what we've already come to understand? Give me a break.
> 
> We don't know all the mysteries of the universe, so clearly, that's where God is hiding?


So if/when it does reveal itself, you'll be too smart recognize when it's right in front of your face.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Either some of these gods are flesh and blood beings with highly advanced technologies as posited by the ancient astronaught crowd, or they are contradictions of their canon and to the observable laws of nature.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

I feel like I understand more than the masses, but I'm still just as clueless. Nice to know someone else thinks similar to me.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> So if/when it does reveal itself, you'll be too smart recognize when it's right in front of your face.


First this presumes that your god is real. I'm still not sold on that. 

But, I suppose if some being came crashing down through my wall obliterating my reality and whisking my away on some existential journey, I wouldn't be in any position to deny it. I would however, be in an impossible position, to PROVE it.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> I said several times we cannot disprove the existence of God in this thread. I take issue with, all the commonly defined Gods of history, we CAN disprove. Just read the texts in which they originate.
> 
> Your proposal of not being alone, well there's a difference to living beings and ethereal ones made of clouds. I don't doubt the existence of life in this universe, but I do doubt the existence of any of the previously defined Gods of history..


As do I, but the fact y'all keep speaking as if I said to believe in GOD, when I said I believe in NOTHING, which turned me on to T.G.U..


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

This topic is about proof. That is what you put in the title, after all.

proof
pro͞of/
_noun_

*1*.
evidence or argument establishing or helping to establish a fact or the truth of a statement.
"you will be asked to give proof of your identity"
fact
fakt/
_noun_

a thing that is indisputably the case.
You have established no means to prove your god, just some mumbo jumbo about this and that. I have said, and will again, we cannot disprove the existence of god. But you are making an extraordinary claim, which requires extraordinary evidence..


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Either some of these gods are flesh and blood beings with highly advanced technologies as posited by the ancient astronaught crowd, or they are contradictions of their canon and to the observable laws of nature.


In a sense we are saying the same thing. They were flesh and blood but we as humans misunderstood them. Described them in a sense that made sense to us at the time. 1000s of years ago. Just like the telephone game. Take one person tell them something they tell someone else and so on, by the end you have something completely different.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Hey I'm the first to admit Ancient Aliens is a guilty pleasure of mine, but I always have a very healthy bit of skepticism about their claims.

They fall into the same trap of god of the gaps. We couldn't possibly explain how these ancient people did something, so it must have been aliens. And not only that, aliens genetically modified and interbred, blah blah, it gets a little outlandish.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> First this presumes that your god is real. I'm still not sold on that.
> 
> But, I suppose if some being came crashing down through my wall obliterating my reality and whisking my away on some existential journey, I wouldn't be in any position to deny it. I would however, be in an impossible position, to PROVE it.


Thats true to. Just like bigfoot. Lol lots of people believe but no one can prove it lol. Reality is what we as humans accept it to be. Possibly the universe who knows. Maybe one day we will find out and understand.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm a fan to. I'm skeptical also. They know no more than the rest of us as of now. Just talk in my book. Leading to the right direction of thinking? Possibly, but we as humans will probably not find out in our lifetime. Just like growing weed. Everyone starts knowing nothing. After time and experience they learn and understand.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

My proof is that no one, including me knows, hence T.G.U.. The many explanations, canons, etc. are created by man. I understand


LostInEthereal said:


> This topic is about proof. That is what you put in the title, after all.
> 
> proof
> pro͞of/
> ...


Proof is in the pudding so I guess we'll eventually see. But since you're defining things, what's the definition of wonder?


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Lol, while it's not me personally defining things, that's more of a colloquial thing, over the ages. And by peeps like Websters..

won·der
ˈwəndər/
_noun_

*1*.
a feeling of surprise mingled with admiration, caused by something beautiful, unexpected, unfamiliar, or inexplicable.
"he had stood in front of it, observing the intricacy of the ironwork with the wonder of a child"
I fail to see the correlation though, with the proof of god having anything to do with a feeling of wonder?

Care to explain what you mean by "God", since I'm clearly going with more of a "literal" meaning of the monotheist type gods; god of abraham and krishna for example..


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

Everyone's reality is different. Walk a day in my shoes so to speak. You don't understand how I'm feeling just the same as I don't you. I haven't experienced the same things as you have. We think differently because of that. Same reason why everyone has different opinions on this site. Different opinions, different experiences.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

In their example, a person is caught with a feeling of wonder, after gazing on the "inexplicable" (using wonder synonymously here) intricacy of the ironwork..

Well, this observer cannot explain it. But I bet if we found a blacksmith that made the ironwork, he could explain the intricacy of his work..


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Everyone's experience within this shared reality is different, but reality is the same. You could argue that if I were in space traveling 90% of the speed of light, compared to your relatively slow motion on earth, that our reality is different, because our perception of time is different. But that's wrong, it's just two different observations of the same reality though. 

Tinting your car windows doesn't make your world dark, you're just seeing it that way.. Step outside of the vehicle, same reality, completely different view..


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

"god" is whatever you want it to be. You don't believe thats fine if you do thats fine to. Supposed to be freedom if I thinking right. I'm not pushing my beliefs on anyone. Honestly I have no idea what to believe. Who knows between right and wrong? The people/thing that started that way of thinking.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

I think we are saying the same thing just different ways. Lol I'm not trying to argue with anyone. Just my observation of the world we live in.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

I tend to agree, and usually just bite my tongue when someone is prattling on about religion. 

But this is an important debate on belief vs proof.

Why is belief a more valid description of the world we observe, than one based on the truth, aka facts?

You're right in that we don't know everything about the universe, but we're trying to understand through a system called science. Just seems to me that it's time for a world view based on belief and not facts, to die off. We're sitting here communicating instantly across thousands of miles, all based off the fundamental properties of the universe, and we're using that platform to suggest that meh, maybe science isn't all that important because I "feel" something in my heart..

Just doesn't jive well with me. It's time for forward progress, not stagnating on the flawed and incorrect views of the past.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

In my experience on this piece of dirt we call earth, we might as well be baby's. When you where born you knew nothing. Over time and experience on this "earth" you learnt what you know now. Up to a point/ adulthood we have been taught what to think by different people/parents we know nothing more than we are thought. At a certain point you are let loose to think your own way. Different experiences different thoughts/ opinion on things.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm feeling like a nazi for science over here. I'm just going to respectfully bow out and let this discussion veer off wherever it does. 

I don't want to make someone feel as if they can't have a discussion, and I'm definitely being a little aggressive and a bit of a dick.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Lol, while it's not me personally defining things, that's more of a colloquial thing, over the ages. And by peeps like Websters..
> 
> won·der
> ˈwəndər/
> ...


To me, T.G.U. is the original WONDER,


LostInEthereal said:


> In their example, a person is caught with a feeling of wonder, after gazing on the "inexplicable" (using wonder synonymously here) intricacy of the ironwork..
> 
> Well, this observer cannot explain it. But I bet if we found a blacksmith that made the ironwork, he could explain the intricacy of his work..


I was thinking of another definition, but imagine it looking at itself, with nothing to compare itself to, or distinguish itself from, then what would be able to explain its existence. T.G.U. is the original WONDER,(hmmm)... This results in NOTHING, instantly failing the 1st attempt to fulfill T.G.U. WONDER. This failure is the birth Being. From WONDERING of ALL, to concentrating on the Wonder of Being, NOTHING initial ignorance of Being, is the true genesis of the entire universe. If you can see what I'm really trying to say, you can probably figure the rest out for yourself. It becomes a lie detector in itself.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> I'm feeling like a nazi for science over here. I'm just going to respectfully bow out and let this discussion veer off wherever it does.
> 
> I don't want to make someone feel as if they can't have a discussion, and I'm definitely being a little aggressive and a bit of a dick.


Not a problem my friend, you've helped more than you know


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> I tend to agree, and usually just bite my tongue when someone is prattling on about religion.
> 
> But this is an important debate on belief vs proof.
> 
> ...


I agree. We need to as a whole think about things differently. To "evolve" in a sense. Evolution is nothing more than adaptation to ones environment. We evolve/ understand more about our environment from evolution and adapt. If we didn't we wouldn't be here today. I don't think "proof" of anything truely exists unless we think it exists. In our minds it exists but we can never know for sure. Even "if" aliens/ gods exist who's to say for 100% sure. We create our own reality. Just because we "believe" in the laws of physics as we know them now doesn't necessarily make them true. We are always learning/ understanding things differently.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> I'm feeling like a nazi for science over here. I'm just going to respectfully bow out and let this discussion veer off wherever it does.
> 
> I don't want to make someone feel as if they can't have a discussion, and I'm definitely being a little aggressive and a bit of a dick.


Dont stop. We never learn anything if we don't discuss it. You have your opinion, I have mine everyone has a different opinion. We wouldn't learn from some of our mistakes otherwise. I've learnt alot from this site because of everyones experiences. Good experience and bad.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

Sorry if I messed up the thread. I didn't mean to. I'm just saying my point of view, which I don't do alot. I just think none of us know 100% and my way isn't better than anyone else's. Live and let live.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 18, 2016)

Maybe I should've said whatever you attribute your existence to, because this wasn't an attempt to reaffirm religion. My bad!!!


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Sorry if I messed up the thread. I didn't mean to. I'm just saying my point of view, which I don't do alot. I just think none of us know 100% and my way isn't better than anyone else's. Live and let live.


Don't ever feel as if you can't express your opinion. That's why I was going to back out, I was getting a little aggressive I thought.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> I'm feeling like a nazi for science over here. I'm just going to respectfully bow out and let this discussion veer off wherever it does.
> 
> I don't want to make someone feel as if they can't have a discussion, and I'm definitely being a little aggressive and a bit of a dick.


You are far from a nazi. In my opinion you are just telling us what you have experienced in life. Not trying to force your way of thinking on everyone. I'm not trying to either. Just my opinion on the world. I have depression and axiety very bad. Sometimes I wonder if its cause I'm to smart for my own good. I don't believe im smarter than everyone, just stuck in the middle kinda.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

sharptater said:


> You are far from a nazi. In my opinion you are just telling us what you have experienced in life. Not trying to force your way of thinking on everyone. I'm not trying to either. Just my opinion on the world. I have depression and axiety very bad. Sometimes I wonder if its cause I'm to smart for my own good. I don't believe im smarter than everyone, just stuck in the middle kinda.


Haha, I hear ya brother. Just smart enough to realize how dumb you are..

I have anxiety and all that as well, I just tried a high CBD strain first time the other day and it's great for my anxiety. I feel it's so much easier to talk to people in every day life. I suggest trying one out if you're able. I'm looking for something to work into my room now.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Don't ever feel as if you can't express your opinion. That's why I was going to back out, I was getting a little aggressive I thought.


No you are fine. Sorry if I come off as aggressive I don't mean to. Just kinda a welcome to my world kinda thing. If you think similar to me cool if not thats fine to. We are all in this together at the moment. The world as a whole. What we do in America affects the whole world and vice versa. We just don't think of it that way.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> In my eyes, what we refer to as GOD, does exist. But, as skeptical as some of us are of it, so is "it" skeptical of the entire universe. Since we don't look at it from that perspective, explain your proof of why GOD believes in you & vice versa.


First, prove any such entity exists, or this entire conversation is firmly in the realm of fantasy, not reality. 

Since no one can, I submit this is an utterly unproductive conversation and that we move on to topics about things we can examine. 

Even navel gazers have an advantage in that their navels actually exist to be contemplated.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 18, 2016)

Ayahuasca. That'll do it.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Haha, I hear ya brother. Just smart enough to realize how dumb you are..
> 
> I have anxiety and all that as well, I just tried a high CBD strain first time the other day and it's great for my anxiety. I feel it's so much easier to talk to people in every day life. I suggest trying one out if you're able. I'm looking for something to work into my room now.


I like the way you put it, just smart enough to know I'm dumb lol.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Ayahuasca. That'll do it.


That's one I could probably benefit from, from an anxiety and depression stand point, but have been a little too afraid.

I've read that it's easier to navigate than straight DMT even though it lasts substantially longer. I just think of a few breakthrough experiences I had and they were pretty intense. An experience on 800mg mescaline and a large quantity of 4-aco-dmt (last of bag, way too much), a few years ago and I've finally had my ass kicked and been a little timid since.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

To sum up my feelings on this... Life is grey my friends. Just like people who dont smoke cannabis or grow it wont understand us the same we we don't understand them. (mic drop) (boom) minds blown lol jk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> That's one I could probably benefit from, from an anxiety and depression stand point, but have been a little too afraid.
> 
> I've read that it's easier to navigate than straight DMT even though it lasts substantially longer. I just think of a few breakthrough experiences I had and they were pretty intense. An experience on 800mg mescaline and a large quantity of 4-aco-dmt (last of bag, way too much), a few years ago and I've finally had my ass kicked and been a little timid since.


It's 2 hours of talking to God while you die a million times and see a million possibilities from the life of every person. You see every possibility in every life.  After two hours of hell and Ego Death, you hit the enlightenment stage. Everything is clear, and nothing matters.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

Damn. I wanna smoke what your smoking. Also I would like some of the shit Yoda is smoking lol. Thats some deep shit there


Olive Drab Green said:


> It's 2 hours of talking to God while you die a million times and see a million possibilities from the life of every person. You see every possibility in every life. After two hours of hell and Ego Death, you hit the enlightenment stage. Everything is clear, and nothing matters.


Damn. I wanna smoke what your smoking. Also I would like some of the shit Yoda is smoking lol. Thats some deep shit there.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

I have a couple DMT experiences that sound pretty similar. Most of the times I come back and I'm unable to recall most the experience, just left with that unsettling feeling that that something isn't right, lol. 

This thread is of particular interest in the context of a profound psychedelic experience.

To me, in those moments, with the dazzling array of kaleidoscope visuals and fantastically impossible geometric arrangements, can feel more 'real' then the reality you come scuttling back to. But that's just a feedback loop of brain patterns being funneled through the visual processing centers of the brain. 

Crazy stuff though. The entities are what get me the most.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 18, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Damn. I wanna smoke what your smoking. Also I would like some of the shit Yoda is smoking lol. Thats some deep shit there
> 
> Damn. I wanna smoke what your smoking. Also I would like some of the shit Yoda is smoking lol. Thats some deep shit there.


Read up on DMT. There's an interesting documentary with some personal experiences based off the book "DMT: The Spirit Molecule" on Netflix, at least it was before. Couple of those people have very eloquent descriptions of what's impossible for me to describe.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 18, 2016)

sharptater said:


> Damn. I wanna smoke what your smoking. Also I would like some of the shit Yoda is smoking lol. Thats some deep shit there
> 
> Damn. I wanna smoke what your smoking. Also I would like some of the shit Yoda is smoking lol. Thats some deep shit there.


Ayahuasca. You drink it.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

Honestly idk if I could handle a "trip" like that. I've tried a few drugs and always stuck with alcohol and cannabis. I've thought about psychedelics but haven't tried any. Idk if I could handle the experience at this point in my life. It could open my eyes or something much worse. I'm a pessimist. Anything that can go wrong will. Reason for my anxiety and depression I think. I focus on the bad instead of the good in life.


----------



## Walterwhiter (Aug 18, 2016)

The cannabis plant. BOOM!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 18, 2016)

When I would forget to breathe, I'd gasp and return to my body. When I breathed and focused on it, there was this flickering of white light, a weird vibration or screeching plastic sound, and I would leave my body again. Those millions of crickets in the beginning, though: that is an intense sound.

It would be the worst and best thing that ever happened to you. But you have to be ready on your own before you seek it out.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 18, 2016)

Maybe one of these days, id really like to understand life and the universe but I doubt I will in my lifetime. Maybe someday we will all understand.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> I'm feeling like a nazi for science over here. I'm just going to respectfully bow out and let this discussion veer off wherever it does.
> 
> I don't want to make someone feel as if they can't have a discussion, and I'm definitely being a little aggressive and a bit of a dick.


It's important to stay grounded. 

I make progress when I stay with concrete principles.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Aug 18, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> How about proving, or disproving a Unicorn that pisses rainbows residing 1 billion lightyears away from Earth?


That's not a unicorn.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Aug 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's important to stay grounded.
> 
> I make progress when I stay with concrete principles.


So your claiming your ideology is "concrete principles"?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

sharptater said:


> I agree. We need to as a whole think about things differently. To "evolve" in a sense. Evolution is nothing more than adaptation to ones environment. We evolve/ understand more about our environment from evolution and adapt. If we didn't we wouldn't be here today. I don't think "proof" of anything truely exists unless we think it exists. In our minds it exists but we can never know for sure. Even "if" aliens/ gods exist who's to say for 100% sure. We create our own reality. Just because we "believe" in the laws of physics as we know them now doesn't necessarily make them true. We are always learning/ understanding things differently.


If you think empiricism is less important than belief, do me a favor and make sure I'm not in the car when you disbelieve that Peterbuilt exists, lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> So your claiming your ideology is "concrete principles"?


If yours isn't, then I shouldn't trust anything you say.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Aug 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If yours isn't, then I shouldn't trust anything you say.


No, definitely don't trust anything I might say. After all, anything that doesn't fit in your world view must be false.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> No, definitely don't trust anything I might say. After all, anything that doesn't fit in your world view must be false.


If it doesn't square with my world view it must be carefully scrutinized for validity. If there is some, fine. If not- out it goes! 

You and nearly everything you say fails that test.


----------



## Catfish1966 (Aug 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If it doesn't square with my world view it must be carefully scrutinized for validity. If there is some, fine. If not- out it goes!
> 
> You and nearly everything you say fails that test.


Yet you seem unable to refute any of it. I think your "scrutiny" consists of "does it agree with my viewpoint? Yes=truth. No=false"


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 18, 2016)

Never meet an atheist in a foxhole.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 18, 2016)

Catfish1966 said:


> Yet you seem unable to refute any of it. I think your "scrutiny" consists of "does it agree with my viewpoint? Yes=truth. No=false"


Your thinking is garbage. No logic, no tests against reality. 

Enjoy your fact free life.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 19, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Never meet an atheist in a foxhole.


That's Bull. One time I was in a situation that I thought I was going to die. I did not call out to something I did not believe in. My thoughts were "Well this is a stupid way to die". Then I was rescued from the icy water.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 19, 2016)

to answer op




my existence


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 19, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> When you get a chance, pop over to inspired arts section/random writing and take a look at this summary of what I was shown. The Great Unknown. Funny thing is you're not far off, but people of your ilk are missing the simplest step.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/random-writing.870934/#post-12874794

Sounds like Dopamine fueled delusion to me.

"Now research from the Karolinska Institute has shed light on a possible connection to dopamine. Looking at the dopamine receptors (D2 receptors) of ‘highly creative’ people, they found that the dopamine systems were similar to those observed in people suffering with schizophrenia in particular. The researchers postulate that dopamine receptor genes may be linked to the capacity for ‘divergent thought’.

The study, which was led by one Dr Ullen and used psychological tests to measure divergent thinking, found specifically that ‘highly creative’ types, as with schizophrenics, demonstrated a low density of D2 receptors in the thalamus. The role of the thalamus, among other things, is as a ‘filter’ which decides which thoughts and which information should make it to the cortex for reasoning to take place."

http://www.psychology24.org/dopamine-creativity-genius-and-madness/


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 19, 2016)

Then let me be deluded. Just because you think proven someone wrong, doesn't mean you're close to being right. You've given me the science behind it, when science is an incomplete experiment. Religion isn't any better because it demands our submission. This is completely different, and unfortunately more difficult to see. I guess we're not ready to understand ALL, because we continue to ignore the 1st step. Count to 10. Did you start at 1?


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 19, 2016)

Anyone ever watch ghost adventures?
Play with a Ouija board?
Dealt with sleep paralysis on the daily and have astral projected and seen what it is that chokes you in you sleep?
God does exist, 6yrs ago I was hardcore atheist anyone who believed in higher power I would deem less intelligent than myself. That is until I checked out an abandoned house that was haunted and supidly asked whatever evil entity was residing there if they wanted to be friends. It follows me to this day honestly, but at a distantce. There's a hundred things I've experienced both with light and dark. I could tell you but would you believe me? Probably not, odds are your just like I was 6yrs ago.
But hey some ppl are like me and don't believe till they see it.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 19, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It's 2 hours of talking to God while you die a million times and see a million possibilities from the life of every person. You see every possibility in every life. After two hours of hell and Ego Death, you hit the enlightenment stage. Everything is clear, and nothing matters.


Someone has a shroomery account  love stories about the death of an ego


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 20, 2016)

"God" can't be proven to exist or not. The concept it outside of science and the bible itself says belief requires faith

You have to _believe_ God exists, not _know_


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "God" can't be proven to exist or not. The concept it outside of science and the bible itself says belief requires faith
> 
> You have to _believe_ God exists, not _know_


Go do Ayahuasca then tell me you don't believe in God, though. :0


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Go do Ayahuasca then tell me you don't believe in God, though. :0


There's no way to distinguish between reality and some drug induced experience. If I were to "experience God" while on ayahuasca, I would attribute it to the ayahuasca. I think if a God actually existed and it wanted me to accept its existence, an ayahuasca trip would be about the worst place to do it at, and an omnipotent God, _I would hope_, would know that..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> There's no way to distinguish between reality and some drug induced experience. If I were to "experience God" while on ayahuasca, I would attribute it to the ayahuasca. I think if a God actually existed and it wanted me to accept its existence, an ayahuasca trip would be about the worst place to do it at, and an omnipotent God, _I would hope_, would know that..


Yeah, well, you're just a cunt. :X


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah, well, you're just a cunt. :X


A cunt that knows what screwing with one's own neurochemistry actually does.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 20, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Anyone ever watch ghost adventures?
> Play with a Ouija board?
> Dealt with sleep paralysis on the daily and have astral projected and seen what it is that chokes you in you sleep?
> God does exist, 6yrs ago I was hardcore atheist anyone who believed in higher power I would deem less intelligent than myself. That is until I checked out an abandoned house that was haunted and supidly asked whatever evil entity was residing there if they wanted to be friends. It follows me to this day honestly, but at a distantce. There's a hundred things I've experienced both with light and dark. I could tell you but would you believe me? Probably not, odds are your just like I was 6yrs ago.
> But hey some ppl are like me and don't believe till they see it.


Ok. Let's say Ghosts are real for arguments sake.

How do you get God out of it?

It's like saying that since Lions are real, and robots are real. It means Voltron is real.

Sounds like false equivalency to me.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 20, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Then let me be deluded. Just because you think proven someone wrong, doesn't mean you're close to being right. You've given me the science behind it, when science is an incomplete experiment. Religion isn't any better because it demands our submission. This is completely different, and unfortunately more difficult to see. I guess we're not ready to understand ALL, because we continue to ignore the 1st step. Count to 10. Did you start at 1?


Oh I totally get it.

All one has to do is believe.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you all for helping me on the journey to enlightenment. Now that everybody has made their point let me explain what i was trying to say. I started the thread because I got tired of debating my father, who's a minister about the process of creation. I thought this site would be more evolved. 

My point is that all of you are right, causing you to assume everyone else must be wrong and that's the problem. Finding out something is wrong doesn't prove it wasn't needed to reach the next step in evolution. Again, this is just how I choose to see things. We aren't made in GOD's image. The universal imagination created a way to maintain the progression of the unknown. 


"The further back you can look back, the farther forward you're likely to see" 
-Winston Churchill


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 20, 2016)

Like a needle in a hay stack my favorite point is... what is the accuracy of carbon dating? So the half life of carbon alone takes these notions of billions of years and make me chuckle. So it goes...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Oh I totally get it.
> 
> All one has to do is believe.
> 
> View attachment 3761733


Also, ayahuasca is not enjoyable until after it's over.


----------



## tstick (Aug 20, 2016)

I think that traditions from ancient times have made "God" into a man-like creature with a white beard and white robes who lives in the clouds somewhere and has a big book that he looks at as a reference for who you are and what you did and how many sins you committed and if you're soul is good enough to get you a ticket into Heaven when you die...

But modernists have made "God" into a "thing" that set the Big Bang into motion...maybe the "thing" is a proton or an electron...or some kind of atomic particle -an unconscious thing with no intentions at all.

I tend to go with scientific theories about how everything started....but I guess if you want to say creation was the act of a conscious being then no one can really "prove" otherwise.

I think of it like this:

Millions of years ago, dinosaurs were the most evolved creatures on Earth and they had "dominion"...and they held onto it for millions of years. Man, on the other hand, didn't appear until MUCH later....and only because of the extinction of the dinos due to a meteor. If there had been no meteor, then it could be argued that Earth would still be be in the "hands" of dinosaurs. Plus, mankind has only existed on Earth a relatively short time in comparison the the reign of the dinosaurs...

...so, are humans just piggy-backing on the misfortunes of the dinosaurs? Or, did "God" (the conscious bearded guy) send a meteor to destroy the dinosaurs on purpose so that man could have dominion?

Seems likely (to me) that IF God was supposed to be an all-powerful and all-knowing creator, then he would have gotten it right the first time...He wouldn't have needed to destroy his creation and start over again...right?

Also, IF there is a Heaven, then will there be dinosaurs there, too? Will all the extinct species be there? 

And why is there a Hell? Why would God need a place to put dead people to punish them for the decisions they made in life? After all, none of us have a choice to be born...We just end up in the game one day!...So if some of us can't play the game according to God's rules as well as others, then why should we be sent to burn in eternal flames forever? If God is responsible for our creation and he didn't instill his omniscient powers in us, then it's his fault if we fail...Would you send your kids to the furnace if they didn't say their prayers at night? Of course not. So, IF God is real, then he wouldn't do that either. 
Would you intervene if your children were about to harm themselves? Of course you would. You would take on your parental responsibilities and protect them from harm. It doesn't look like God is doing that for much of humanity, though...does it? There's lots of disease and killing and wars and abuse, etc. So, maybe there is no guy in a chair in the sky, after all...because IF there is, then he's a shitty parent to a lot of his children.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 20, 2016)

I believe God is the energy flow of life experiencing every possibility simultaneously through us. We are like the dendrites of an ethereal nervous system. There is no man-like deity. There is no judgement or punishment. And when you die, your soul is disintegrated, reconfigured, and recycled, because energy, especially this energy, is eternal. We are all apart of the same energy flow, and different facets of a single collective consciousness.

This is what I believe.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 20, 2016)

tstick said:


> I think that traditions from ancient times have made "God" into a man-like creature with a white beard and white robes who lives in the clouds somewhere and has a big book that he looks at as a reference for who you are and what you did and how many sins you committed and if you're soul is good enough to get you a ticket into Heaven when you die...
> 
> But modernists have made "God" into a "thing" that set the Big Bang into motion...maybe the "thing" is a proton or an electron...or some kind of atomic particle -an unconscious thing with no intentions at all.
> 
> ...


Haven't finished reading your post, but had to respond to your point. I'm not sayin it start from a conscious act, but a coincidence that started a ripple effect that eventually created the Big Bang. Now back to finishing your post


----------



## tstick (Aug 20, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I believe God is the energy flow of life experiencing ever possibility simultaneously through us. We are like the dendrites of an ethereal nervous system. There is no man-like deity. There is no judgement or punishment. And when you die, your soul is disintegrated, reconfigured, and recycled, because energy, especially this energy, is eternal. We are all apart of the same energy flow, and different facets of a single collective consciousness.
> 
> This is what I believe.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## tstick (Aug 20, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Haven't finished reading your post, but had to respond to your point. I'm not sayin it start from a conscious act, but a coincidence that started a ripple effect that eventually created the Big Bang. Now back to finishing your post


"God" is such a wide ranging concept these days...But the idea of God insofar as humanity is concerned, didn't used to be a wide ranging concept. It was a very specific concept. I guess you could say that mankind _used to know_ if God existed or not. If you lived in ancient Egypt or ancient Rome, etc. then he DID exist. And people lived their entire lives never questioning it. He existed as a man-like creature who lived in Heaven (or Paradise, etc.). He was emotional. He got angry. He administered punishment...etc. He was much more like us back in the day. Nowadays, he is a coincidence or a vibrating energy string or an atomic particle, etc.

God changes according to the time in which we live. Therefore, it is reasonable to assume that God has always been shaped by man and not visa-versa.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 21, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Ok. Let's say Ghosts are real for arguments sake.
> 
> How do you get God out of it?
> 
> ...


What not ghosts bro im talking about demons. Ghosts dont choke you in your sleep and dig there claws into your chest when your praying for god to help you. Or lift a bed up with you on it and drop it because you were sitting there saying "whatever you are om not scared of you, fuck you."

But here is some knowledge
The bible is written by something much more intelligent than us. In books 1-5 (the Torah) there was discovered secret code that spells out the name yeshua (jesus) on every page. But not only jesus' name but all kinds of prophecy. For example In Isaiah 53 which is the verse that told of jesus' coming 700 years before his birth. Well in that just one verse they found over 20 words. Some of those words are: yeshua (many times) mary (3 times) Nazareth, Bethlehem, all 12 disciples names, Cesar, lamb, Pharisees, Pontius, and many many more!!!
http://www.bibleisaiah.com/isaiah53_bible_codes.htm the odds of just this ONE verse just happening to have all these words is 1 in 7.4 BILLION
The only part of the bible that is full on secret messeges the first 5 books.
The book is called yeshua code if anyone is interested. And they show you the Hebrew with the code highlighted in equidistant numberation. And give you the hebrew alphabet so you can decode it yourself if you wish.

The book is called yeshua code if anyone is up for a really mind blowing read. Even if you don't believe in god. Im sure ya believe in aliens!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is just a little taste


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 21, 2016)

When Jesus comes back, do you think he'd be proud of what Christianity has become? 

I'm not disagreeing with your religious knowledge, but I believe there's a so called GOD code which allows us to see through the lies that men have used to mislead the masses. 

I see nothing wrong with what you say, but I also see no reason why there would only be one way.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 21, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> What not ghosts bro im talking about demons. Ghosts dont choke you in your sleep and dig there claws into your chest when your praying for god to help you. Or lift a bed up with you on it and drop it because you were sitting there saying "whatever you are om not scared of you, fuck you."


This can be explained by Hypnagogic hallucinations:

"Hallucinations during sleep are a phenomenon that can target any sensory perception, be it visual, auditory, tactile, olfactory or other. Hallucinations are often confused with both illusions and dreams. Hallucinations occur in the state between waking and sleeping (the person is considered to be technically asleep during these hallucinations though), as opposed to dreams or lucid dreams, which occur while asleep. Illusions occur while awake, and are classified as a sensory misrepresentation of an external stimulus, while hallucinations occur in the absence of any external stimuli. "

https://www.sleepassociation.org/patients-general-public/hallucinations-during-sleep/



BionicΩChronic said:


> But here is some knowledge
> The bible is written by something much more intelligent than us. In books 1-5 (the Torah) there was discovered secret code that spells out the name yeshua (jesus) on every page. But not only jesus' name but all kinds of prophecy. For example In Isaiah 53 which is the verse that told of jesus' coming 700 years before his birth. Well in that just one verse they found over 20 words. Some of those words are: yeshua (many times) mary (3 times) Nazareth, Bethlehem, all 12 disciples names, Cesar, lamb, Pharisees, Pontius, and many many more!!!
> http://www.bibleisaiah.com/isaiah53_bible_codes.htm the odds of just this ONE verse just happening to have all these words is 1 in 7.4 BILLION
> The only part of the bible that is full on secret messeges the first 5 books.
> ...


That's freaken amazing. In under 5 minutes I found my own Bible code...Just spell out the bold black letters.

Isaiah 19:6-8 Revised Standard Version (RSV)

"6 and its canals will become *f*o*u*l,
and the bran*c*hes of Egypt’s Nile will diminish and dry up,
reeds and rushes will rot away.
7 There will be bare places by the Nile,
on the brin*k* of the Nile,
and all *th*at *is* *s*own by the Nile will dry up,
be driven away, and be no more.
8 T*h*e f*i*shermen will mourn and lamen*t*,
all *w*h*o* cast hook in the Nile;
and they *w*ill languish
who spread nets upon the water."
_





_


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Aug 21, 2016)

God exists because it's a word. The God of humanity and all things is a description with meaning. To prove God exists you would have to maybe write the word down, look at it, think about it. And then ask yourself "what does this word mean?" then you'll be like "oh." and life goes on. You'll still have to wake up, brush your teeth, go to work on something, sleep. You dont have to join a church just because there is this word. You might join a church to keep yourself from making bad decisions. but morallity is something else.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 21, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Like a needle in a hay stack my favorite point is... what is the accuracy of carbon dating? So the half life of carbon alone takes these notions of billions of years and make me chuckle. So it goes...


Lol, carbon dating is accurate and it's not how we measure the age of the universe dude. So even if you wanted to say carbon dating is flawed and we couldn't trust the data of any rock from earth, or say in our solar system..

We would still have the cosmic background radiation, the leftover sound of the universe coming into existence, 13.8 billion years ago.. Also our star and solar system are second generation or later, because the heavy elements used here in the formation of the planets were created billions of years ago in a super nova explosion.

Please don't try and misrepresent science, when you don't understand it..


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 21, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> God exists because it's a word. The God of humanity and all things is a description with meaning. To prove God exists you would have to maybe write the word down, look at it, think about it. And then ask yourself "what does this word mean?" then you'll be like "oh." and life goes on. You'll still have to wake up, brush your teeth, go to work on something, sleep. You dont have to join a church just because there is this word. You might join a church to keep yourself from making bad decisions. but morallity is something else.


This is similar to what I brought up a few times earlier in the discussion..

So what if god does exist? It isn't the classical or typical definition of God, as proposed by various religions, because most of the stories contradict themselves and have no scientific data to corroborate any such claims. So it can't be any of those, and then what does that leave? A being that has no meaningful impact on your life, should they in the highly unlikely instance, actually exist. 

If god is super natural, then by definition cannot be proven. Likewise the non existence of God could also not be proven. The more important thing is what you take away from it. 

I personally hope for a future where humanity has cast away the oppression of religion. It tells you to obey and to trust things without proof (belief). It allows people to twist it's teachings to propagate hate and mistrust, and to preform absolutely horrendous things in the name of God. 

None of the good that comes from religion, I think is actually from religion. I think it's from our humanity, our collective sense of community and kinship. And we should learn to cultivate that way of thinking, free from the confines of religion.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 21, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> This is similar to what I brought up a few times earlier in the discussion..
> 
> So what if god does exist? It isn't the classical or typical definition of God, as proposed by various religions, because most of the stories contradict themselves and have no scientific data to corroborate any such claims. So it can't be any of those, and then what does that leave? A being that has no meaningful impact on your life, should they in the highly unlikely instance, actually exist.
> 
> ...


God is equally a protector as a destroyer. because in life, the God is the reason for everything, even knowledge. Some people KNOW for a fact that God isnt real because of God. And theyre right God isnt REAL, we are real. God is a real idea which doesnt scientifically amount to much other than a synapse pattern, artistic interpretation, word, those kinds of things.

If i wrote a book with character that were humans, animals, aliens, demons, and angels, then i could add God as a character. John wakes up, goes to the bathroom and has some morning sex with his wife of 10 years. ok relateable. And God walks by and says "Hey John great looking dick. Really get that sucker in there" so John does. His wife Elaine gets pregnant and has a baby boy. God sees this and decides he doesn't like it so he undoes the morning sex for John and instead he kills Elaine. Hes now happy with this. John is sad because God told him to be.

God can do whatever the fuck he wants. 

not relateable.... but it's true.... the story itself really happened somewhere in this endless universe because silly things like murphys law


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 21, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> Lol, carbon dating is accurate and it's not how we measure the age of the universe dude. So even if you wanted to say carbon dating is flawed and we couldn't trust the data of any rock from earth, or say in our solar system..
> 
> We would still have the cosmic background radiation, the leftover sound of the universe coming into existence, 13.8 billion years ago.. Also our star and solar system are second generation or later, because the heavy elements used here in the formation of the planets were created billions of years ago in a super nova explosion.
> 
> Please don't try and misrepresent science, when you don't understand it..


Math isn't a strength of yours. It could be infinite; please refrain from arbitrary billions with a fucking decimal.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 21, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Math isn't a strength of yours. It could be infinite; please refrain from arbitrary billions with a fucking decimal.


The multiverse, yes could be infinite. Our universe is not, however.

And that arbitrary decimal refers to millions, not billions. Not who's not so great at math? But yeah, it's not my strong suit


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 21, 2016)

Convictions and beliefs are one thing; time is another so keep it straight. So far I'm not impressed with your conclusion; how did you derive this number? Look at me I fell into a troll trap. Sorry ... carry on.!


----------



## augusto1 (Aug 21, 2016)

If for some of you God doesn't exist then who create the world for example who made the first egg to get birds and who made the seeds to have fruits trees?


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 21, 2016)

So let me ask you, how old do you believe the universe is? You made it seem like the idea of billions of years is a laugh?

Please don't tell me you're a creationist or similar and believe the earth is but a few thousand years old?


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 21, 2016)

augusto1 said:


> If for some of you God doesn't exist then who create the world for example who made the first egg to get birds and who made the seeds to have fruits trees?


Science is pretty honest about they cannot explain anything prior to the big bang, that our understanding of the laws of the universe breakdown at that scale. So as far as science is concerned, it doesn't matter what happened before the big bang. There are several hypothesis as to how our universe came into existence, but I wont go into those here. 

No entity created the first egg or first seed, that was an extremely long process of incremental successful changes of several generations, and IIRC the mechanism of how the egg came into existence isn't well understood. I think there is a decent understanding of the seed but I'm not an evolutionary biologist, so perhaps read up on some of their works. 

The main point is, you need not fill in the gaps within our understanding of the world and universe with God. Just because we don't know, or can't yet explain, doesn't mean that's where God is hiding out.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 21, 2016)

LostInEthereal said:


> So let me ask you, how old do you believe the universe is? You made it seem like the idea of billions of years is a laugh?
> 
> Please don't tell me you're a creationist or similar and believe the earth is but a few thousand years old?


Hmm I can say I'm not of the primordial soup! I'll refrain from saying billions or trillions. You see you can be pragmatic without using large numbers to attempt a spiritual conversation as the thread intended.. I've never made a claim to know the age of any uni/multiverse. You claim carbon dating to be accurate which disqualified any potential intelligent thing that could be manifested in our chat. I'll leave it at that. Regards..


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 21, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> Hmm I can say I'm not of the primordial soup! I'll refrain from saying billions or trillions. You see you can be pragmatic without using large numbers to attempt a spiritual conversation as the thread intended.. I've never made a claim to know the age of any uni/multiverse. You claim carbon dating to be accurate which disqualified any potential intelligent thing that could be manifested in our chat. I'll leave it at that. Regards..


I don't like to go back and forth either, especially with unwavering morons like yourself. So yeah, peace out. Enjoy your ignorance buddy, must be quite blissful..

EDIT: I apologize in advance, I hate resorting to name calling and other petty shit like that. But I have no desire to bicker back and forth is all. Carbon dating has flaws, but to rule it out completely is just ignorant.


----------



## pinner420 (Aug 21, 2016)

There's google...
There are various other radiometric dating methods used today to give ages of millions or billions of years for rocks. These techniques, unlike carbon dating, mostly use the relative concentrations of parent and daughter products in radioactive decay chains. For example, potassium-40 decays to argon-40; uranium-238 decays to lead-206 via other elements like radium; uranium-235 decays to lead-207; rubidium-87 decays to strontium-87; etc. These techniques are applied to igneous rocks, and are normally seen as giving the time since solidification. The isotope concentrations can be measured very accurately, but isotope concentrations are not dates. To derive ages from such measurements, unprovable assumptions have to be made such as: The starting conditions are known (for example, that there was no daughter isotope present at the start, or that we know how much was there). Decay rates have always been constant. Systems were closed or isolated so that no parent or daughter isotopes were lost or added. There are patterns in the isotope data. There is plenty of evidence that the radioisotope dating systems are not the infallible techniques many think, and that they are not measuring millions of years. However, there are still patterns to be explained. For example, deeper rocks often tend to give older “ages


----------



## LostInEthereal (Aug 21, 2016)

That's why I said I recognized there are flaws, but I still believe that to completely disregard the findings (or better suggestions) as to the age to be a little irresponsible.

Again I don't want to go back and forth. As I've stated one cannot prove or disprove god as that is super natural and based on our definitions is beyond the explanation of science. I don't have any qualms with that.

But to suggest that the universe being billions of years old is laughable in favor or some type of creation story (especially literal) is deeply unsettling to me. We have data that suggests the earth and universe are much older, and came into existence through a yet explained but congruent to observation, a reasonable explanation of the origin of the universe?

See, hopefully we can move past vitriol and negative comments and progress to a meaningful discussion.

Sorry I need to wake in 5 hours for work so I'm zoning on xanax and a few beers and smoking bowls, and I don't think I can keep up much longer.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 21, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> When Jesus comes back, do you think he'd be proud of what Christianity has become?
> 
> I'm not disagreeing with your religious knowledge, but I believe there's a so called GOD code which allows us to see through the lies that men have used to mislead the masses.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with what you say, but I also see no reason why there would only be one way.


When Jesus comes back, all he's going to care about is eating brains.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm not educated enough to point out facts whether or not God exists, but this is exactly why I ? In my eyes he'd be an atheist. Religion *is *a trick, and may have manipulated the whole story of man. What's natural leads to the truth. I wish I could better explain THE GREAT UNKNOWN, because I think it speaks to the humanity & kinship you're talking about. 

For instance 


LostInEthereal said:


> Science is pretty honest about they cannot explain anything prior to the big bang, that our understanding of the laws of the universe breakdown at that scale. So as far as science is concerned, it doesn't matter what happened before the big bang. There are several hypothesis as to how our universe came into existence, but I wont go into those here.
> 
> No entity created the first egg or first seed, that was an extremely long process of incremental successful changes of several generations, and IIRC the mechanism of how the egg came into existence isn't well understood. I think there is a decent understanding of the seed but I'm not an evolutionary biologist, so perhaps read up on some of their works.
> 
> The main point is, you need not fill in the gaps within our understanding of the world and universe with God. Just because we don't know, or can't yet explain, doesn't mean that's where God is hiding out.


But because we attempt to be so smart, we ignore the perfectly simple explanation of how the universe unfolded. Simple in a sense that the original laws of beings were at work way before the big bang. 

I know some scientists or religious scholar is gonna brush this off as nonsense, but the way i see it, our "human knowledge" has limited our abilty to understand the unknown


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> I'm searching for a whole new way of thinking. Step up your game.


If thats so ^ why do you even pose this question. A whole new way of thinking is without anything we as humans know and that includes the fairy tale of religion. We as humans are too far gone to think out of the box like what you are talking about. We're too fukn disconnected.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If thats so ^ why do you even pose this question. A whole new way of thinking is without anything we as humans know and that includes the fairy tale of religion. We as humans are too far gone to think out of the box like what you are talking about. We're too fukn disconnected.


You're probably right. I wanted to see if people would grasp that kind of thinking, but it seems they're too stuck in what we've been taught. Gotta start somewhere. Don't question, wonder which can reconnect us to the original WONDER of THE GREAT UNKNOWN. I can't be the only thinking this way, but even if so, when we go back to being dust this understanding will take on a life of its own. 

I wrote a book for my kids to pass down through future generations until a time if/when it wouldn't be persecuted for sharing the universal truth.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 22, 2016)

My girl took this picture in charleston. Which is one of the most haunted cites because literally everywhere you walk your walking on unmarked graves. Anyway to the right is a church you can see the cementary. But anyways I'll just show y'all. Warning this is a class A photo of a deity. I think it looks like an old grounds keeper. Keep in mind all that's supposed to be there is a tree. There's a bunch more pictures with duck loads of orbs.
I'll try and get her friend to send us those later today.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 22, 2016)

And dalek Lololol that in no way is eqidistant numeration lol it would be like every 5 letters you find the next letter to the word.or it could be every 34 letters backwards or anything. What's is weird is EVERY where they found satans name they found yeshua in the same verse And what this signifies. Is not that yeshua was an antichrist (what the Muslims tried to claim by this) but that where ever there is good there is bad. Ying and yang bro.

Don't be ignorant seek the truth.

Stay woke


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 22, 2016)

electricity can explain those orbs. when H2O gets hit by an electric charge powerful enough to combust it, then it suddenly floats, weighs less, and moves around according to pressure changes like any gas, except its a plasma.

pretty modern concept but also partly how a long range wireless electricity could work. not easy to do and takes alot of power.


apparently if you make a layden jar on top of the great pyramid that still contains it's cap stone then it will become charged with electric potential. the same orbs are every in the ruins of egypt. not cuz theyre a bunch of ghost roaming around haunting the evil pharoah's tomb but because mankind has hit many technologies and died and come back. we probably are the reason for the egg.

cuz chicken was a giant dinosaur so we manipulated ots genetic code millions of years ago and made it smaller. that was back crossed to the dinosaur that it was derived from and vuala a genetic direction in favor of one species is now set.

like, we could float around in space ships and mess with creatures to promote the naturally occuring human developements accross the heavens. the people left on the planets would oacillate between ape and human and lizard pretty grossly while this happens.

pretty sure we are the aliens


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 22, 2016)

We are God experiencing like subjectively through every possibility. God being that energy flow I was talking about earlier.

And aliens.


----------



## HandyGringo (Aug 22, 2016)

This is a pointless debate. No one is going to go "Oh guess God does exist" or "Oh I guess god doesn't exist" after reading it. No one can prove he exists, and no one can prove he doesn't. Simple as that.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 22, 2016)

yea if god does everything then each individual is some branch of consciouness of god.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 22, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> This is a pointless debate. No one is going to go "Oh guess God does exist" or "Oh I guess god doesn't exist" after reading it. No one can prove he exists, and no one can prove he doesn't. Simple as that.


you're dumb. write the god damn word "god" down. read the word, recognize you speak English, define this word. does it mean flying spaghetti monster or does it mean "all knowing and omniscient" does it mean flying man in the sky shootibg lightening or does it mean "all knowing and omniscient" 

obviously its a lightening spewing flying spaghetti monster that brainwashes the religious.... obviously.... so we coulde never Prove it's existance.

exvept i can copy and paste your text and prove that you wrote GOD. which means you know what the word means. which means THAT word is GOD. that idea that coursed theough your nerves is God.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 22, 2016)

We are a branch, but because "God" actually cares about NOTHING, we don't realize that the initial ignorance, gave way to choice.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 22, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> yea if god does everything then each individual is some branch of consciouness of god.


I used the words "dendrites/nerve endings of an ethereal nervous system" to describe what I believe/saw after drinking Ayahuasca. And before anyone writes it off as a hallucination, please know Ayahuasca is not in the least bit recreational. It's 2 hours of Hell and repeatedly dying, disintegration, rebirth, and experiencing every possibility in the world, and you can feel and hear, and sometimes see that there is another entity, punishing you, teaching you, and loving you for your own transgressions so that your ego can die and so that you can grow. After the 2 hours of Hell is a state of delightful, maddening egolessness and enlightenment. You can stave off depression for at least a full month.

It's just so much to explain. Just know, you cannot even stand on ayahuasca, and it's not fun or recreational, but spiritual. Ayahuasca = DMT = the Spirit Molecule = exists in everything, hence the experiencing every possibility of every dimension. It's pretty horrifying.


----------



## HandyGringo (Aug 22, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> you're dumb. write the god damn word "god" down. read the word, recognize you speak English, define this word. does it mean flying spaghetti monster or does it mean "all knowing and omniscient" does it mean flying man in the sky shootibg lightening or does it mean "all knowing and omniscient"
> 
> obviously its a lightening spewing flying spaghetti monster that brainwashes the religious.... obviously.... so we coulde never Prove it's existance.
> 
> exvept i can copy and paste your text and prove that you wrote GOD. which means you know what the word means. which means THAT word is GOD. that idea that coursed theough your nerves is God.


What? That makes no sense. Yes the word "God" exists. But we're still not able to prove or disprove his/her/it's existence. Which is why this discussion is pointless. Based on our current understanding of the universe, there probably isn't an omnipotent creator who created everything. But our current understanding is very limited. We can't prove or disprove it. All we have to go by is our current knowledge. Which is why this discussion is pointless.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 22, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> We are a branch, but because "God" actually cares about NOTHING, we don't realize that the initial ignorance, gave way to choice.


God cares about nothing is right, in that existence, especially in the metaphysical, is so expansive and vast that in the grand scheme of things, it doesn't matter; you are eternal, even if you are rearranged after death. But that life force cares about thriving and growing. It doesn't like for people to be violent to one another. Like a sudden muscle spasm in the body. But there is no real right or wrong. There is no eternal hell. Hell is a state of mind, and you leave it once you learn and grow.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 22, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> What? That makes no sense. Yes the word "God" exists. But we're still not able to prove or disprove his/her/it's existence. Which is why this discussion is pointless. Based on our current understanding of the universe, there probably isn't an omnipotent creator who created everything. But our current understanding is very limited. We can't prove or disprove it. All we have to go by is our current knowledge. Which is why this discussion is pointless.


ummm you're not learning anything right now. God is an idea that courses through knowledge. without knowledge of God, there is no God. You're under the inpression that everyone thinks God is Jesus of Nazareth or Jehovah or Rama or Krishna. God is not a he or she or it. God is God. The idea.

consider death, ok, touchy subject right? ok so in trauma, you think "oh god oh god oh god"

why? because you're hoping you survive. you like the goodness of life. you have unfinished goals. you want to be in a world where you can think, not decompse into dirt while the rest of the world forgets about you and after hundreds of thousands of years, turns your atoms into something more useful. believe me, the insects will be turning your atoms into useful food.

so where is God? God was in your head and got you killed. whether it was old age or something else is exactly the direction the brainwash of the word is supposed to take you. by underatanding good, which is a nice step below God, you can make good decision and live long. churches promote goodness. they dont condone smoking or drinking heavily, they don't condone rape or murder. they dont condone pointless.slaughter of animals. they believe in the power the individual can express to their brothers and sisters.

because with the idea of goodness, you can see the ultamatum of God the word and idea. not the flesh of Christ our body. our body is a drug user and destroyer of worlds. our minds feel bad about it but we do it anyways. hence the upbringing of god and the devil into conscious decision making. 

god is a word and idea, it makes you argue with me and me with you.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 22, 2016)

we both win because you already believe in God whether you care.to tell the world or not.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 22, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> What? That makes no sense. Yes the word "God" exists. But we're still not able to prove or disprove his/her/it's existence. Which is why this discussion is pointless. Based on our current understanding of the universe, there probably isn't an omnipotent creator who created everything. But our current understanding is very limited. We can't prove or disprove it. All we have to go by is our current knowledge. Which is why this discussion is pointless.


Based on "your" understanding


----------



## HandyGringo (Aug 22, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> ummm you're not learning anything right now. God is an idea that courses through knowledge. without knowledge of God, there is no God. You're under the inpression that everyone thinks God is Jesus of Nazareth or Jehovah or Rama or Krishna. God is not a he or she or it. God is God. The idea.
> 
> consider death, ok, touchy subject right? ok so in trauma, you think "oh god oh god oh god"
> 
> ...


But you can't disprove or prove an idea. So I'm pretty sure the thread is about God being a "being", and not a state of mind or an idea.



iHearAll said:


> we both win because you already believe in God whether you care.to tell the world or not.


I don't.



Az-uar Iam said:


> Based on "your" understanding


Nope, our. As humans.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 22, 2016)

Christ is just a word but represents the fact that your body ends up being the final decision maker of your battle with goodness.

no body, no goodness

abuse this body, no goodness, no god


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 22, 2016)

HandyGringo said:


> But you can't disprove or prove an idea. So I'm pretty sure the thread is about God being a "being", and not a state of mind or an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't.


you are the being that carries god to the next soul's understanding


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 22, 2016)

Knowledge of god is why we end up going to war. An understanding of god would show that all are needed to make up the whole.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 22, 2016)

this is a plant. it feels. it is different. it believes in goodness. i Know this because it is healthy.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 22, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> you are the being that carries god to the next soul's understanding





HandyGringo said:


> But you can't disprove or prove an idea. So I'm pretty sure the thread is about God being a "being", and not a state of mind or an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The I must not be human.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 22, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> electricity can explain those orbs. when H2O gets hit by an electric charge powerful enough to combust it, then it suddenly floats, weighs less, and moves around according to pressure changes like any gas, except its a plasma.
> 
> pretty modern concept but also partly how a long range wireless electricity could work. not easy to do and takes alot of power.
> 
> ...


Well then why are they're orbs only in haunted places that move and change direction on there own.

No one has yet to explain the 1 in 7.4 billion chance that all those words could be accidetally coded in just isiah 53.

And no one has yet to explain the gravekeeper captured in the above picture.

Love how those are being ignored.
Shows the ignorance here.
God could be a 4th demensional being/alien for all we know.

Heed my evidence

The afterlife is real


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 22, 2016)

God can't be proven after life can, but God can prove his existence to you personally if you open your heart.

Again I never ever ever ever would have said those words 6 or 7 years ago but it's true bros. Its true. Also explain why people even in vacuums all lost the same tiny ammount of weight as the second they passed. We are talking about less than .01 grams. It was the soul leaving the body. I used to think all the things you guys are l saying.... Except I used to bash Christians as bigots. But I promise you. Its true.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 22, 2016)

It's true but goes much further back than Christians. That's the way you had to see it, just as we all will have a different way of seeing the same thing, leading back to the ONE. If Christianity is true, then I assume you wouldn't fear the antichrist.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 22, 2016)

I feel like I'm in the David Icke forum with all the lack of critical thinking floating around.

The human mind is capable of believing just about any nonsense. If an irrational belief makes them feel good then new pathways are created to reinforce, and protect said belief.

Just try talking reason to a gambling addict, or someone in love with a person that's dangerous to them. It's the same neurological mechanisms.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 22, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Knowledge of god is why we end up going to war. An understanding of god would show that all are needed to make up the whole.





BionicΩChronic said:


> Well then why are they're orbs only in haunted places that move and change direction on there own.
> 
> No one has yet to explain the 1 in 7.4 billion chance that all those words could be accidetally coded in just isiah 53.
> 
> ...


a fourth dimensional alien is a fourth dimensional alien and not the end all be all of creation. hence why God is a way and a word and not a creature. i mean if there's a ghost in the picture then what does that explain to you? to me it says that we have a captured image of someone experiencing a time travelling moment. he was probably on alot of drugs and his soul was out of his body's timeline. 

everything we communicate is derived from human thought. so it doesn't surprise me that with enough manipulation you can scramble any story in something else. you're only going to talk to humans and books are only written by humans and religion is only explained by humans and god is only explained by humans.

we all work exactly the same. 1+1=2 in all time periods of human exiatance. 

the ball orb in haunted places from water. its just anothet place and it has some water in it. plasma reacts to magnetism as well as pressure. it has a charge so it will react to other charges.

it would be far more likely that it is an frequency controlled ball by some dick scientist than the dead coming back as ball lightening or a floating charge of ions. its also.far more likely that in a calm place with minimal electrical interference that the plasma diahcharges in ones own brain or camera can effect a touchey floating ball of ions or plasma.

if i was so incredibly high walking around in the world that i fealt like i was in prehistoric Pangaea then maybe my thoughts were in prehistoric Pangaea and for sake of not dying my body was walking around wherever i was to my fellow man.

just a thought.

i mean yea it could be a ball of souls and yea the dead gravekeeper could be still gravekeeping. but that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 22, 2016)

Alien is relative. To some, their visions of aliens are because they don't understand what they are witnessing. It is that they don't recognize these souls as the same as theirs, so they perceive them as foreign. Everything looks and is different on the other side, the metaphysical.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 22, 2016)

BionicΩChronic said:


> God can't be proven after life can, but God can prove his existence to you personally if you open your heart.
> 
> Again I never ever ever ever would have said those words 6 or 7 years ago but it's true bros. Its true. Also explain why people even in vacuums all lost the same tiny ammount of weight as the second they passed. We are talking about less than .01 grams. It was the soul leaving the body. I used to think all the things you guys are l saying.... Except I used to bash Christians as bigots. But I promise you. Its true.


o yea, i read that in a davinci code book haha the third one i think. i thought it was the coolest thing. but truth be told, impossible to make a perfect vacuum. permeative vacuum conatant or "ε0" is a constant scalar quantity that fills a vacuum. the guy would have frozen and exploded in a vacuum. but yea i still agree with you.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 22, 2016)

We gotta stop limiting it to our existence. We're trying to explain how to climb up the ladder. When the universe is trying to show us that the ladder isn't needed.


----------



## texasjack (Aug 22, 2016)

The more I learn about how religions all build on the religions before them makes it seem more more likely to be man made.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 22, 2016)

texasjack said:


> The more I learn about how religions all build on the religions before them makes it seem more more likely to be man made.


Religion is terrible. Understand there is a difference between religion and belief in spirituality, and I don't mean that as a cliche. There really is more to this. And when we die, we just return to the collective and are stripped and reborn. There is a plane of existence that is as real as this reality. It's just that this reality, full of one set of possibilities, is a blip on the radar of a much larger scale of reality. This reality is but a veneer. Breathe, and listen. Eliminate thought and focus on your breath, and the guidance of Ram Dass.






Voice starts at roughly two to two and a half minutes. Take that time to get comfortable and get a breathing rhythm. 4 seconds inhale, hold, 4 seconds exhale.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 22, 2016)

I thought that too until I learned to see NOTHING in a new light. As insignificant as it may seem, it's the key to understanding why these obstacles are put in our way


texasjack said:


> The more I learn about how religions all build on the religions before them makes it seem more more likely to be man made.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 22, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> I thought that too until I learned to see NOTHING in a new light. As insignificant as it may seem, it's the key to understanding why these obstacles are put in our way


Nothingness. Stillness. Exactly. And it's difficult to achieve until you understand how. I'm still working on embodying my desire to remain Here.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 22, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> We gotta stop limiting it to our existence. We're trying to explain how to climb up the ladder. When the universe is trying to show us that the ladder isn't needed.


That's the problem. There's a stumbling block anchored to our existence. People go up to this stumbling block, spray graffiti on it out of their own creation, and think it's the answer.

Just because it makes complete, and utter sense to you, it does not mean it reflects reality.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 22, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> That's the problem. There's a stumbling block anchored to our existence. People go up to this stumbling block, spray graffiti on it out of their own creation, and think it's the answer.
> 
> Just because it makes complete, and utter sense to you, it does not mean it reflects reality.View attachment 3763743 View attachment 3763744 View attachment 3763745 View attachment 3763746


Again, im not seeing our disagreement, but if you can't see it that's ok. Doesn't matter when you get it but you will.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 22, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> That's the problem. There's a stumbling block anchored to our existence. People go up to this stumbling block, spray graffiti on it out of their own creation, and think it's the answer.
> 
> Just because it makes complete, and utter sense to you, it does not mean it reflects reality.View attachment 3763743 View attachment 3763744 View attachment 3763745 View attachment 3763746


Your physical being is only relative to this facet of reality. It would do us all well to remember this. Just as you can't mix parts from one machine and parts from a completely different one, the "physical" mechanics belong to the physical realm, and the mechanics of Existence in its entirety translates between assembly language and code; that is, between this reality and total reality, but is made up of all the rules that exist in realms of other possibilities. And every possibility exists. Not all of them in this one, but between all realms that form total reality and the domain of the soul.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 22, 2016)

DAYAM! Look at all the graffiti around here. It's creative, but I'll go and learn something instead.

Laterz...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 22, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Knowledge of god is why we end up going to war. An understanding of god would show that all are needed to make up the whole.


Then why does every holy religious text aside from a handful express the belief that "only God's chosen people will gain entrance to the Kingdom of Heaven"?

"Chosen people"

It is this belief that causes holy wars. God chose me over you, I'm better than you by decree, by birth, by natural right. 

THAT'S what causes wars.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 22, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Then why does every holy religious text aside from a handful express the belief that "only God's chosen people will gain entrance to the Kingdom of Heaven"?
> 
> "Chosen people"
> 
> ...


Stop trying to be right all the time and see that's exactly what I was saying. You/people only know what they've been tricked into seeing as fact, instead of understanding what's been done to make sure we don't progress beyond this point. 

God has no favorites. NOTHING Matters


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 22, 2016)

Mahabharata


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 22, 2016)

you may choose to fight the war. you may choose to let there be no enemy for your enemy to fight in the war, but defend yourself.

this was pointless


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 22, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Stop trying to be right all the time and see that's exactly what I was saying. You/people only know what they've been tricked into seeing as fact, instead of understanding what's been done to make sure we don't progress beyond this point.
> 
> God has no favorites. NOTHING Matters


That's about the farthest thing from organized religion I've ever heard of


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> That's about the farthest thing from organized religion I've ever heard of


i think you guys are actually arguing the same points


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 23, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> you may choose to fight the war. you may choose to let there be no enemy for your enemy to fight in the war, but defend yourself.
> 
> this was pointless


What I'm saying is, we're fighting ourselves. Never fell for the trap of seeing everything as a threat. Defending myself has nothing to do with being tricked into accepting that this is the way it has to be.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 23, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> What I'm saying is, we're fighting ourselves. Never fell for the trap of seeing everything as a threat. Defending myself has nothing to do with being tricked into accepting that this is the way it has to be.


exactly. defending is done at home. but defending others is also something ti condider. is this the trap you're referring to? or is it the 17yo girl hitting me up. im joking


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Then why does every holy religious text aside from a handful express the belief that "only God's chosen people will gain entrance to the Kingdom of Heaven"?
> 
> "Chosen people"
> 
> ...


I have always thought you were cool, and still do. It is not belief that causes wars, it is misbelief and zeal. One can believe without trying to change the beliefs of others. And if one believes with the desire for personal growth and not with the desire to be right or to persuade others they are right, they are a True Believer.


----------



## iHearAll (Aug 23, 2016)

werd to ya motha


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 23, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> DAYAM! Look at all the graffiti around here. It's creative, but I'll go and learn something instead.
> 
> Laterz... View attachment 3763846


All you will learn pertains to this world, not the one in between them all. You should cultivate your soul as you would a plant, or exercise your soul as you would a muscle, or you will lack proper balance. I've been learning this much more recently, myself.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 23, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> All you will learn pertains to this world, not the one in between them all. You should cultivate your soul as you would a plant, or exercise your soul as you would a muscle, or you will lack proper balance. I've been learning this much more recently, myself.


Translation: All you will learn pertains to this world, not the one that's chemically induced schizophrenia. You should cultivate your imagination as you would a plant, or exercise your imagination as you would a muscle, or you will just use logic, and reason. I've been abusing my neurochemistry much more recently, and convinced myself it's a pathway to truth.

"Another way to express the prevalence of schizophrenia at any give time is the number of individuals affected per 1,000 total population. In the United States that figure is 7.2 per 1,000. This means that a city of 3 million people will have over 21,000 individuals suffering from schizophrenia."

http://www.schizophrenia.com/szfacts.htm#


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 23, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Translation: All you will learn pertains to this world, not the one that's chemically induced schizophrenia. You should cultivate your imagination as you would a plant, or exercise your imagination as you would a muscle, or you will just use logic, and reason. I've been abusing my neurochemistry much more recently, and convinced myself it's a pathway to truth.


What knowledge do you have that's of your own account? Because it seems that your Dopamine explanation, while a good 1, is just another pattern in/of itself by someone you assume is smart enough, that you allow them to speak for you.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 23, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have always thought you were cool, and still do. It is not belief that causes wars, it is misbelief and zeal. One can believe without trying to change the beliefs of others. And if one believes with the desire for personal growth and not with the desire to be right or to persuade others they are right, they are a True Believer.


""What’s important to understand here is that although some might argue that your foreign policies are the extent of what drives our hatred, this particular reason for hating you is secondary, hence the reason we addressed it at the end of the above list.

*"The fact is, even if you were to stop bombing us, imprisoning us, torturing us, vilifying us, and usurping our lands, we would continue to hate you because our primary reason for hating you will not cease to exist until you embrace Islam.""*

'Why we hate you': ISIS reveal 6 reasons why they despise Westerners in jihadi magazine


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 23, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> ""What’s important to understand here is that although some might argue that your foreign policies are the extent of what drives our hatred, this particular reason for hating you is secondary, hence the reason we addressed it at the end of the above list.
> 
> *"The fact is, even if you were to stop bombing us, imprisoning us, torturing us, vilifying us, and usurping our lands, we would continue to hate you because our primary reason for hating you will not cease to exist until you embrace Islam.""*
> 
> 'Why we hate you': ISIS reveal 6 reasons why they despise Westerners in jihadi magazine


I ain't doing shit 2 you. The fact you assume this of my doing let's me kno that Islam is no better than Christianity. In my younger days I would've said to hell with you both, because it seems you both use "God" as an excuse to destroy any other form of enlightenment. Now, I just laugh because you think you're doing "His" work. 

You hate everything & that's ok.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 23, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> I ain't doing shit 2 you. The fact you assume this of my doing let's me kno that Islam is no better than Christianity. In my younger days I would've said to hell with you both, because it seems you both use "God" as an excuse to destroy any other form of enlightenment. Now, I just laugh because you think you're doing "His" work.
> 
> You hate everything & that's ok.


Slow down there, sport..

I didn't write that, an ISIS affiliated magazine did. They hate you because you don't believe the same thing they do: Islam

Anything that could infect a mind to such an extent cannot possibly come from a god as described by any religious text, it's a contradiction

They're saying that even if we [American led coalition into Muslim lands] stop invading and killing Muslims, they will still hate us because we are not Muslim, and this is not unique to Islam. American Christians share many of the same kinds of feelings about their belief in God and others _lack _of belief. Atheists in America enjoy no protection from discrimination or prejudice against the things we believe.


Religion would be great if it wasn't so goddamn awful


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 23, 2016)

My bad. Didn't notice the "". Religion can never be great, because it's creation was made to control. It's obviously goes against any true understanding of "God" because we were given the abilty to choose.

Its a shame we don't notice that we've been set up to fail.


----------



## klx (Aug 23, 2016)

Belief in God is a mental illness


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 23, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> What knowledge do you have that's of your own account? Because it seems that your Dopamine explanation, while a good 1, is just another pattern in/of itself by someone you assume is smart enough, that you allow them to speak for you.


First off science is not opinion. It's evidence based, and changes based on evidence. Of course you know this, but had to get it out of the way.

As for me:

I did LSD when I was younger. I see how people would think of it as some paranormal experience. The thing is it's manifesting the subconscious because of the neurochemical roadblocking going on.

For instance while tripping in the woods I went to urinate. I was urinating when I realized I better be careful because I was away from the group. That instance Predator (from the movie of the same name) appeared in the distance. It was cloaked, jumping from tree to tree coming towards me till it lept at me with me laughing knowing it was an hallucination. The point is as soon I thought of danger my subconscious dumped it's normal background processes into my visual processes. It gave me a different kind of predator instead of the woodsy kind. Now think of what the subconscious would come up with when someone is of the mindset that such a drugs opens your mind to the "spirit world"?

I had a relative that was schizo-typal (not full on). She would make irrational connections to things to support her views while completely ignoring the rational against it. She would think that words of reason would somehow manifest to mess things up. She would sometimes hallucinate things, and think she was being told a message. She had imaginary enemies out of Hollywood celebrities. Yet to people unaware of this would think she was normal.

On rare occasions I would have a waking hallucination. Now thanks to science I know it's just dreamstate neurochemistry following me in my awake state.

One time I had a Dopamine dump brought on by sleep deprivation. I saw auras around objects. I felt euphoric, and felt at one with the universe through spatial displacement. Irrational concepts made perfect sense. I also see how addictive the experience can be to people. People who fast, and meditate for this experience are seen as noble, but in reality are Dope addicts.

So yes I speak from experience, and understanding through science.

People want to abuse their brains, and think their word salad contains truth because it feels good. When one thinks they have special knowledge that's not demonstrable, it's the ancient motivating part of the brain that's overriding the modern thinking part.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 23, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> First off science is not opinion. It's evidence based, and changes based on evidence. Of course you know this, but had to get it out of the way.
> 
> As for me:
> 
> ...


You're a right but what to you do when there's demonstrable proof? Science can't explain what produced the Big Bang, but the universal has left clues that will eventually allow it to explain itself.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Aug 23, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> It's true but goes much further back than Christians. That's the way you had to see it, just as we all will have a different way of seeing the same thing, leading back to the ONE. If Christianity is true, then I assume you wouldn't fear the antichrist.


I won't be around to witness him/her/they either by rapture or death. But no I do not fear the end of the world. 


And rightly so will die before I see a new world order. Guns in my hands. No micro chips is gonna be put in my hand or forhead (mark of beast) (money)


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 23, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> You're a right but what to you do when there's demonstrable proof?


Then it becomes it becomes scientific fact. That's how it works.



Az-uar Iam said:


> Science can't explain what produced the Big Bang, but the universal has left clues that will eventually allow it to explain itself.


Yes, and scientists like Sean Carroll are working on it.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 23, 2016)

Laws of physics as we understand them now, say energy cannot be created or destroyed. So everything that was, is still in existence in some form.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 24, 2016)

sharptater said:


> energy cannot be created or destroyed


How do you know? Were you there?


----------



## sharptater (Aug 24, 2016)

The way I think about it at some point the "big bang" happened that created all things as we know and understand them today. Started with the most basic of elements, then formed stars. "let there be light" stars forming created more complex elements. Basically a chain reaction of events over billions or however much time it took to get to us at this moment in time to argue over this lol.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 24, 2016)

No I wasn't there. Just stating what we as humans understand at the moment. Idk if that's true. Just what we as humans believe now in time.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 24, 2016)

To me this is a pointless argument. I know no more than anyone alive today. No matter what we believe it could change. Reality itself is subjective to me. My reality and yours could be completely different. Who's to say who's right or wrong.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 24, 2016)

To me there is no right or wrong. Who's to say what is right or wrong in the first place. What I think is wrong could be right to someone else. So who's right? I do think there has to be balance. Yin and yang so to speak. Just like all of us who enjoy smoking marijuana, there is alot of people who consider it "wrong" and we consider it to be "right" who's right in that situation?


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 24, 2016)

Right this is it, so check it yeah. A man comes out of nowhere and starts going around tellling everybody he's God, nobody believes him but he doesn't even care because why would they right? so he goes to the big city and does some regular miracles for youtube videos, stuff like floating a little bit and difficult card tricks, still tells everybody he's God so he gets a bit more attention. He ends up giving an interview for the local news. as the interview starts he freezes everyone with his godly stare and announces that to prove his divinity he is going to do something only the alpha and omega your holy creator would be capable of doing... and that's it with his audience 
and interviewer still dazed he leaves. the video of this interview goes viral and near everybody see's it soon enough and just like all things of this nature when nothing instantly 
materialises the people forget, as swiftly as there attention was drawn it is forgotten. that is until Christmas morning of 1965 
when every child wakes up to realise that all the colours are wrong, red has become purple, green yellow, the once blue oceans now shimmer a most morose shade of maroon and what's more it is different for everybody so now it's impossible to agree on what colour anything is and checking trichomes can no longer be relied upon as a source of being able to tell when to harvestn.

if that happens I think I'd would prove it.
also God was black.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Aug 24, 2016)

I feel like this question of "does God exist" will go forever unanswered until we die but what I can tell you death is imminent everywhere on earth and there's nothing we can do to stop it. I actually died and had an out of body experience. It was very intriguing. It was so calm and peaceful.


----------



## sharptater (Aug 24, 2016)

My opinion of the original ? Does god exist or not. Idk. Idk if anyone alive today will know for sure. I also believe if god does exist, it wont be as we believe today. I was raised as a Christian does that mean I believe everything I've been taught, no. I have my own experiences in life that led me to believe today, that idk and neither does anyone. No preacher or pope or anyone else is gonna convince me otherwise. They know no more than I do. Even as Christianity is today as I understand it the antichrist will come then jesus then the millennium, thousand years of peace on earth. What after that? We don't know. If that is even real. All I am saying is idk whats gonna happen


----------



## sharptater (Aug 24, 2016)

Jacob Alexander Jones said:


> I feel like this question of "does God exist" will go forever unanswered until we die but what I can tell you death is imminent everywhere on earth and there's nothing we can do to stop it. I actually died and had an out of body experience. It was very intriguing. It was so calm and peaceful.


Thats one thing we can agree on death is imminent. Everyone alive today will be dead at some point. I hope when I die i'm at peace. I hate over thinking everything I just want peace.


----------



## Levradus (Aug 24, 2016)

In my opinion,

Only you can create your reality with god r without , one god or many does not matter it is all upon you and how well you observe your journey.
Most of times i get shocked by the view of nature and the apperance of the instances in my life kinda miracle. 
Either dis-capacitated power inside us and letting ourselves taste how to be mortal and knowing our capabilities for a much complicated and unique experiences.

At the end I think noone can find a god from a book, he can be relied upon that god from book but when he found his god as a outcome of his life incidents and journeys much more valuable and worthy.

Anyways I would love to god touch my plants and let them Roooar


----------



## Levradus (Aug 24, 2016)

Mostly I belive We are ONE in many thinking opposite and personalizing ourselves working for shit and fearing from each other is fucking us .


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 24, 2016)

We are ONE. We're selling ourselves short on how important we are to the rest of the cosmos.

To me, "God" is not a thing, it's a figment of the universal imagination, so it can't be found in the physical realm. But if we let the universe explain itself, we become witnesses to the manifestation of "God" in the ether.

If we could imagine "it" as the original WONDER, then everything after that is trying to live up to what we think is the previous Wonder. Not knowing that our existing wonder distracts us from understanding where all prior Wonders come from. You could say "God" knows all because the WONDER, although unaware, already contains the answers to any questions that will come. But being oblivious to its own ability, it's almost impossible to make itself known. While at the same time, making it harder for us understand because we don't acknowledge the initial result of the original WONDER. In my eyes, NOTHING matters is because it was unknowingly the 1st to Wonder of Being.


Dalek Supreme said:


> Then it becomes it becomes scientific fact. That's how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and scientists like Sean Carroll are working on it.


So am I. Science can get us close, but it's requires a meeting of the mind to understand how important NOTHING was, is, & will always be. Our ignorance of this allows us to fall for anything we're being fed.


----------



## Levradus (Aug 24, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> To me, "God" is not a thing, it's a figment of the universal imagination, so it can't be found in the physical realm. But if we let the universe explain itself, we become witnesses to the manifestation of "God" in the ether.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Fuvk yeah love that 
Stop reading the other part to thank about this
Having miserable times and seeing miracles it is gods way 

Only thing we can do sit aside and watch,
how harmonic it is although we do not get it


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 24, 2016)

-.-


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 24, 2016)

You must be playing Squidward, because you are totally asleep. I've accepted your excuse, & I'm ok that you don't acknowledge mine. Question is who is gonna be affected more by being proven wrong?


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 24, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> -.-


By the way, Science is nothing but hypothesis.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 24, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> You must be playing Squidward, because you are totally asleep. I've accepted your excuse, & I'm ok that you don't acknowledge mine. Question is who is gonna be affected more by being proven wrong?


I don't see you proving anything anytime soon.

LOL!


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 24, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> By the way, Science is nothing but hypothesis.


"Most formal hypotheses consist of concepts that can be connected and their relationships tested. A group of hypotheses comes together to form a conceptual framework. As sufficient data and evidence are gathered to support a hypothesis, it becomes a working hypothesis, which is a milestone on the way to becoming a theory. Though hypotheses and theories are often confused, theories are the result of a tested hypothesis. While hypotheses are ideas, theories explain the findings of the testing of those ideas. "

http://www.livescience.com/21490-what-is-a-scientific-hypothesis-definition-of-hypothesis.html


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 24, 2016)

Already done, but I have nothing to prove to you. I can't force you to understand. I'm ok with you waiting on Sean Carroll to reach a point that people have understood & existed in for years. 

Blah, blah, blah. Are you reading from a dictionary? I know what it is. I'm not confused. Science will never be able to explain all, because the most basic elements aren't on the periodic table.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 24, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> Already done, but I have nothing to prove to you. I can't force you to understand. I'm ok with you waiting on Sean Carroll to reach a point that people have understood & existed in for years.
> 
> Blah, blah, blah. Are you reading from a dictionary? I know what it is. I'm not confused. Science will never be able to explain all, because the most basic elements aren't on the periodic table.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 24, 2016)

did seeds evolve ? 


just a question.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Aug 24, 2016)

Science is also about revelation. You can have all of these hyphothesese about life and science but until you can prove and imply what you know about the known world, your own theories can't be proven true until you succeed by trying.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 24, 2016)

primabudda said:


> did seeds evolve ?
> 
> 
> just a question.


http://www.seedbiology.de/evolution.asp


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 24, 2016)

Jacob Alexander Jones said:


> Science is also about revelation. You can have all of these hyphothesese about life and science but until you can prove and imply what you know about the known world, your own theories can't be proven true until you succeed by trying.


True... Those who don't wish to see, are well within their right. 

Many theories have been proven, but because each intends to discredit the others, the main theory gets misunderstood. PS, I'm not just talking about the known world, I'm talking about all of the unknown universe.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Aug 24, 2016)

Life is omnipresent.


Az-uar Iam said:


> True... Those who don't wish to see, are well within their right.
> 
> Many theories have been proven, but because each intends to discredit the others, the main theory gets misunderstood. PS, I'm not just talking about the known world, I'm talking about all of the unknown universe.[/
> 
> Wouldn't be awesome if we could travel anywhere in the universe with just our minds?


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 24, 2016)

Jacob Alexander Jones said:


> Life is omnipresent.


 Don't know how the last question got added, but I've always had a feeling that we could. We've just forgot that we had the ability. It would be awesome


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 24, 2016)

Jacob Alexander Jones said:


> Life is omnipresent.


tell that to every other planet in our solar system...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 24, 2016)

Jacob Alexander Jones said:


> Life is omnipresent.


i also don't understand the context of your answer to the quotation you posted...

time to do some laundry?


----------



## primabudda (Aug 24, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> http://www.seedbiology.de/evolution.asp


so what came first then, the seed or the plant ?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 24, 2016)

primabudda said:


> so what came first then, the seed or the plant ?


If you read the article you would know.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Aug 24, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> i also don't understand the context of your answer to the quotation you posted...
> 
> time to do some laundry?


Oh I was saying that life is everywhere you look. some people believe that life only pertains to matter on earth. And there are things out there that have yet to be discovered. Life just keeps moving forward. I believe that many people take life for granted and they don't look at the bigger picture which is what happens to us when we die? We will all die someday but what happens in the next chapter? Everybody has their own opinions about that.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Aug 24, 2016)

What do you guys believe? I don't have the answer but I can say that our spirits do go somewhere cause I experienced it. It was truly life changing for me!


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 24, 2016)

Jacob Alexander Jones said:


> Oh I was saying that life is everywhere you look. some people believe that life only pertains to matter on earth. And there are things out there that have yet to be discovered. Life just keeps moving forward. I believe that many people take life for granted and they don't look at the bigger picture which is what happens to us when we die? We will all die someday but what happens in the next chapter? Everybody has their own opinions about that.


not necessarily. 

there are parts of the ocean that have no oxygen, and will not sustain life. totally barren. there are desserts where while there is life, it's very few and far between.

mars might have life, but it certainly isn't everywhere, or we'd have seen some of it in the millions of pictures sent back.

space is void, lifeless. a tardigrade or cockroach may survive, but you don't see them flying around all over the place out there.

our neighboring planets are lifeless. perhaps there's something on one of the moons, but it's not plainly visible even if it does exist there.

omnipresent means being everywhere at once. i think you may have misused this word.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 24, 2016)

Jacob Alexander Jones said:


> What do you guys believe? I don't have the answer but I can say that our spirits do go somewhere cause I experienced it. It was truly life changing for me!


I believe NOTHING was the 1st attempt at Being. I imagine your experience was. I've gone thru it too


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 24, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> not necessarily.
> 
> there are parts of the ocean that have no oxygen, and will not sustain life. totally barren. there are desserts where while there is life, it's very few and far between.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily

Maybe you're looking at things the wrong way. The ocean itself is alive. If microorganisms can live in active volcanoes, who's to say what can handle life under so much pressure.

Omnipresent. By definition you got it right., but our definitions mean nothing to the rest of the universe.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Aug 24, 2016)

http://www.panspermia.org/whatis2.htm

Everybody has their own view on what life is but here's something about life overall.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Aug 24, 2016)

Some people believe that a higher powered god does exist and some people believe he doesn't but here's something to read and give you something to think about. Maybe it can help give you insight about what you think is real and what you think is not.
http://www.reasonablefaith.org/does-god-exist-1


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 24, 2016)

They may not understand. If they want to, they'll find what they're looking for.

I don't believe in a Judeo-Christian deity. I believe God is the life energy that flows through all of us. We are all a part of that same flow or entity. Nerve cells within this realm of possibilities so that "God" can experience this life through every possibility that exists. We are the result of God pondering its own existence. We will return to that life stream disintegrated, stripped of our egos, and waiting to wake in another womb.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Aug 24, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They may not understand. If they want to, they'll find what they're looking for.
> 
> I don't believe in a Judeo-Christian deity. I believe God is the life energy that flows through all of us. We are all a part of that same flow or entity. Nerve cells within this realm of possibilities so that "God" can experience this life through every possibility that exists. We are the result of God pondering its own existence. We will return to that life stream disintegrated, stripped of our egos, and waiting to wake in another womb.


Energy is what keeps me going. We all have our own sense of spirit.


----------



## BlessedBeyond (Aug 24, 2016)

The question is: What would prove GOD does/doesn't exists?
My answer : *An experience*.

The grateful dead R masterminds @ keepin' people away from God.
They have proved 2 their crowds that GOD doesn;t exist. Which is pure blasphemy / deceptive garbage


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I believe God is the life energy that flows through all of us.





Olive Drab Green said:


> We are all a part of that same flow or entity.





Olive Drab Green said:


> Nerve cells within this realm of possibilities so that "God" can experience this life through every possibility that exists.





Olive Drab Green said:


> We are the result of God pondering its own existence.


What does any of this actually mean?

It sounds like some kind of new age spirituality 

What is "life energy"? What evidence is there to support the idea that this description of "god" exists? 


Olive Drab Green said:


> We will return to that life stream disintegrated, stripped of our egos, and waiting to wake in another womb.


Like reincarnation?


----------



## BlessedBeyond (Aug 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What does any of this actually mean?
> 
> It sounds like some kind of new age spirituality
> 
> ...


New Age spiritually and reincarnation is a satanic lie .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What does any of this actually mean?
> 
> It sounds like some kind of new age spirituality
> 
> ...


I don't need evidence. I've seen it and felt it, when I committed to it. You can write it off as a hallucinogenuc experience, but it is not recreational at all. It's downright 2 hours of horrific stuff, ayahuasca. But you learn things about who you are without your ego. Things you have to do to become who you want and need to be to flourish in this life. And something benevolent was with me. I could tell this guide was not from my mind. I call it Mother.

I have also have found through this how important breathing is to maintain connection and balance between body and soul. And to be here now. I am still working on this, though.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 24, 2016)

BlessedBeyond said:


> The question is: What would prove GOD does/doesn't exists?
> My answer : *An experience*.


No, because the existence of God must be accepted on faith

If you were to experience something that proved God exists, you would be rejecting the terms required by God for belief. Accepting the existence of God based on faith shows a willingness for subservience. 

If you know God exists, you can't have faith He does


----------



## BlessedBeyond (Aug 24, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't need evidence. I've seen it and felt it, when I committed to it. You can write it off as a hallucinogenuc experience, but it is not recreational at all. It's downright 2 hours of horrific stuff. But you learn things about who you are without your ego. Things you have to do to become who you want and need to be to flourish in this life. And something benevolent was with me. I could tell this guide was not from my mind. I call her Mother.


How 'entheogenic' of U. XD

The best journeys start out dark and end with light.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 24, 2016)

BlessedBeyond said:


> How 'entheogenic' of U. XD
> 
> The best journeys start out dark and end with light.


It did just that. But this was not the same. And I am not the only one to see what I saw. And it has been very helpful in dealing with PTSD.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't need evidence. I've seen it and felt it, when I committed to it. You can write it off as a hallucinogenuc experience, but it is not recreational at all. It's downright 2 hours of horrific stuff. But you learn things about who you are without your ego. Things you have to do to become who you want and need to be to flourish in this life. And something benevolent was with me. I could tell this guide was not from my mind. I call her Mother.


But you understand the nature of proof or evidence is that which can be reproduced regardless of belief, so in regards to the question posed in the OP, is there nothing that would prove to you otherwise? Is it possible to prove to you that God does not exist?


----------



## BlessedBeyond (Aug 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> No, because the existence of God must be accepted on faith
> 
> If you were to experience something that proved God exists, you would be rejecting the terms required by God for belief. Accepting the existence of God based on faith shows a willingness for subservience.
> 
> If you know God exists, you can't have faith He does


Faith > experience


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> But you understand the nature of proof or evidence is that which can be reproduced regardless of belief, so in regards to the question posed in the OP, is there nothing that would prove to you otherwise? Is it possible to prove to you that God does not exist?


I don't need to prove it to you, though. If you seek it, you will find what you are looking for. Until then, I don't have any desire to force proof upon you. But you should give my way a try if all else fails for you.


----------



## BlessedBeyond (Aug 24, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It did just that. But this was not the same. And I am not the only one to see what I saw. And it has been very helpful in dealing with PTSD.


Do U plan on tripping again 4 entheogenic reasons again ?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 24, 2016)

BlessedBeyond said:


> Faith > experience


Except the problem with that is that all major organized religions require belief based upon faith, so, at best, you're gambling your soul and eternal damnation on the highest bidder (and not by very much, there are almost as many Muslims who believe the Islamic faith than there are Christians), so what happens if you're wrong at it turns out the Muslims were right and Allah is God and Muhammad was the prophet, etc.?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't need to prove it to you, though. If you seek it, you will find what you are looking for. Until then, I don't have any desire to force proof upon you. But you should give my way a try if all else fails for you.


I have seeked the truth, and I have found what I've been looking for. I'm not asking you to force proof upon me, I'm asking you what your proof is


----------



## BlessedBeyond (Aug 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Except the problem with that is that all major organized religions require belief based upon faith, so, at best, you're gambling your soul and eternal damnation on the highest bidder (and not by very much, there are almost as many Muslims who believe the Islamic faith than there are Christians), so what happens if you're wrong at it turns out the Muslims were right and Allah is God and Muhammad was the prophet, etc.?


I would admit I am fucking idiot. U know what I'm sayin' ?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 24, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I have seeked the truth, and I have found what I've been looking for. I'm not asking you to force proof upon me, I'm asking you what your proof is


Experience. And I promise you have found nothing. If you search this world, you will only find things of this world.


----------



## BlessedBeyond (Aug 24, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Experience. And I promise you have found nothing.


Yeah... It smells like some people worship allah in here. ...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 24, 2016)

BlessedBeyond said:


> Yeah... It smells like some people worship allah in here. ...


He's actually a cool guy, when you get to know him. Different beliefs, but good realistic ideas as realism pertains to this reality.


----------



## BlessedBeyond (Aug 24, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> He's actually a cool guy, when you get to know him. Different beliefs, but good realistic ideas as realism pertains to this reality.


Good vibes, keep that stuff up


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 24, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> My thread. Maybe your in the wrong spot. I haven't been to space so I honestly don't know.


and neither have they been to space yet proclaim the firmament to be imaginary and zero answers about the van Allen radiation belt,there's lots we don't know,only the foolish proclaim to know what doesn't exist .

I know god exists but my reasons are my own,so far I've not met but one member I'd be willing to discuss my beliefs in god with ,not that I'm not able to share but they aren't ready to hear.


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Aug 24, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> That my friend is the kind of response I was looking for. In my eyes you're right. It is the wrong name. GOD wouldn't have a name, which is why I refer to it as The Great Unknown. You're right, questions are dangerous, but this isn't trying to find answers. It's allowing the wonders to reveal themselves to anyone who truly wants to know. I don't see why people can't understand "GOD" doesn't need us, to justify its existence. Just as it won't care about our reaction when it finally makes an appearance.


I don't believe god will reveal himself until the proper questions are asked and answered,humanity is a long way from even grasping the question let alone have the ability to withstand the answers,with that said I know god is real .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 24, 2016)

Truthfully, I can't prove to you what you ask, but you have the ability to prove it to yourself. There is proof to be found, you just have to truly seek it with your soul.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 24, 2016)

And you have to breathe, deeply and slowly. Rhythmically. Always breathe.


----------



## Barbara Martin (Aug 24, 2016)

This is very endless question. Because god is like a universes. God is every where God is like without form or formless. we can not explain this in 2-3 lines. If you would like to know about god does exist or not , you have to go to find this thing by research. or you can contact me. And i would like to add more thing. It places that people all wager with their lives either that God exists or does not exist. Given the likelihood that God really does exist and accepting the limitless addition or misfortune connected with faith in God or with unbelief, a sound individual ought to live as if God exists and look to have confidence in God.


----------



## Barbara Martin (Aug 24, 2016)

This is very endless question. Because god is like a universes. God is every where God is like without form or formless. we can not explain this in 2-3 lines. If you would like to know about god does exist or not , you have to go to find this thing by research. or you can contact me. And i would like to add more thing. It places that people all wager with their lives either that God exists or does not exist. Given the likelihood that God really does exist and accepting the limitless addition or misfortune connected with faith in God or with unbelief, a sound individual ought to live as if God exists and look to have confidence in God. So You can not find god existences until you accept the truth.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 24, 2016)

Barbara Martin said:


> This is very endless question. Because god is like a universes. God is every where God is like without form or formless. we can not explain this in 2-3 lines. If you would like to know about god does exist or not , you have to go to find this thing by research. or you can contact me. And i would like to add more thing. It places that people all wager with their lives either that God exists or does not exist. Given the likelihood that God really does exist and accepting the limitless addition or misfortune connected with faith in God or with unbelief, a sound individual ought to live as if God exists and look to have confidence in God.


God expects nothing of you but to be; God is much bigger than to care for such vane things as submission. It wishes for you to reach the greatest potential you can strive for, but there are only lessons. Not threats of condemnation to instill fear. There is no love in fear. Death will yield rebirth.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Truthfully, I can't prove to you what you ask, but you have the ability to prove it to yourself. There is proof to be found, you just have to truly seek it with your soul.


But isn't the nature of proof itself that which can be shown to be true? 

If I tell you 2 + 2 = 4, the proof is explanatory. I can show you exactly why 2 + 2 = 4

If you tell me "you can prove it to yourself", what does that mean?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Aug 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I don't believe god will reveal himself until the proper questions are asked and answered,humanity is a long way from even grasping the question let alone have the ability to withstand the answers,with that said I know god is real .


42


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Aug 25, 2016)

The spirit can be a powerful force that can influence you're perspective on things.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> But isn't the nature of proof itself that which can be shown to be true?
> 
> If I tell you 2 + 2 = 4, the proof is explanatory. I can show you exactly why 2 + 2 = 4
> 
> If you tell me "you can prove it to yourself", what does that mean?


You will understand what I mean when you find it. By whichever means you choose, fast or slow. Meditation, ayahuasca, or DMT. An out of body experience. Death followed by rebirth. And nothing will matter except being here, now, and it will be the greatest thing you've ever felt.

I'm still on the journey, not at the end, so I can only explain to you what I know from my experience and that described by others. I don't know everything, but what I have told you tonight, I know. It will only add up to your physical senses to you if I describe it until you learn there is another greater sense, except it isn't a sense.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Aug 25, 2016)

Healing is the best type of energy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You will understand what I mean when you find it.


I'm not looking to understand what you mean when I find it. I'm looking to understand what you mean when you _say it_

Why do I have to experience some subjective force that could be anything to understand what you're trying to tell me now? To me, that isn't proof, that isn't evidence, it's just some vague explanation about something you experienced that caused you to have the kind of feeling you're telling me I need to experience to understand what you went through. You need to know that as an atheist, as a skeptic, I've trained myself specifically _not to_ succumb to such feelings from outside emotional events. I know, through scientific research and many years of study that emotional experiences during trying times *are not *a very good representation of reality. They're periods of traumatic events that push all of us to our emotional limits. The idea that the most emotionally unstable times of your life are also the most religiously receptive tells me that emotionally stable people don't seek out religion themselves and otherwise, there's simply no reason to..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not looking to understand what you mean when I find it. I'm looking to understand what you mean when you _say it_
> 
> Why do I have to experience some subjective force that could be anything to understand what you're trying to tell me now? To me, that isn't proof, that isn't evidence, it's just some vague explanation about something you experienced that caused you to have the kind of feeling you're telling me I need to experience to understand what you went through. You need to know that as an atheist, as a skeptic, I've trained myself specifically _not to_ succumb to such feelings from outside emotional events. I know, through scientific research and many years of study that emotional experiences during trying times *are not *a very good representation of reality. They're periods of traumatic events that push all of us to our emotional limits. The idea that the most emotionally unstable times of your life are also the most religiously receptive tells me that emotionally stable people don't seek out religion themselves and otherwise, there's simply no reason to..


I truly cannot fully or justly explain it in words. As cliche as it sounds, I described for you what some of it is like. It still falls short of it all. Picture a universe fitting into an atom. That is this reality.

I'm not sure how much clearer I can say it, though: you have to seek and find it to believe it, but it's there to find. All this stuff would have sounded hokey to me a year ago. Probably up until 4 months ago, if you told me this, I'd tell you "maybe." Or "You are a psycho."


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 25, 2016)

Proof would be very hard to find when you aren't looking for it. A search for disproof is not the same. It may be walking forward, but you are facing the wrong direction.


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 25, 2016)

Skeptics are their own worse enemy. They demand proof when all they have to do is...


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 25, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Proof would be very hard to find when you aren't looking for it. A search for disproof is not the same. It may be walking forward, but you are facing the wrong direction.


Exactly. Completely different direction & at a slower rate of speed


----------



## primabudda (Aug 25, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> If you read the article you would know.


i must have missed or didn't get it.

it was like 900 miles long, the page was 900 miles long to scroll, so i may have missed it


----------



## primabudda (Aug 25, 2016)

we are all god, we just don't know it yet, the god we talk about today doesn't know it either.

It's as lost as you and me i think. 















































hearts rule, there's only one.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 25, 2016)

Illinois Enema Bandit said:


> I don't believe god will reveal himself until the proper questions are asked and answered,humanity is a long way from even grasping the question let alone have the ability to withstand the answers,with that said I know god is real .


Not asked & answered, but wondered about until the answer reveals itself. Whatever you/me/us attribute to all existence is the original WONDER. Resulting Wonders represent the Genesis of a particular Being. Our wonder could be the missing ingredient to reconnecting as ONE with the rest of the universe.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 25, 2016)

A lot of us are saying we don't know, which is why I chose to began with THE GREAT UNKNOWN. If anyone can accept starting from this, the past 13.8 billion years+ could be explained. Not easily, but in a simply perfect way where one act put all others into motion.


Padawanbater2 said:


> I'm not looking to understand what you mean when I find it. I'm looking to understand what you mean when you _say it_
> 
> Why do I have to experience some subjective force that could be anything to understand what you're trying to tell me now? To me, that isn't proof, that isn't evidence, it's just some vague explanation about something you experienced that caused you to have the kind of feeling you're telling me I need to experience to understand what you went through. You need to know that as an atheist, as a skeptic, I've trained myself specifically _not to_ succumb to such feelings from outside emotional events. I know, through scientific research and many years of study that emotional experiences during trying times *are not *a very good representation of reality. They're periods of traumatic events that push all of us to our emotional limits. The idea that the most emotionally unstable times of your life are also the most religiously receptive tells me that emotionally stable people don't seek out religion themselves and otherwise, there's simply no reason to..


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 25, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> 42


Guide to the Galaxy. 6x7 I wonder...


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 25, 2016)

primabudda said:


> i must have missed or didn't get it.
> 
> it was like 900 miles long, the page was 900 miles long to scroll, so i may have missed it


Plants came first.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 25, 2016)

Dalek Supreme said:


> Plants came first.


impossible !!

ermmmm my bad, so i *remember* early plants was like just roots and a photosynth pad on top .... am i right ?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 25, 2016)

primabudda said:


> impossible !!
> 
> ermmmm my bad, so i *remember* early plants was like just roots and a photosynth pad on top .... am i right ?


Eukaryotes, Prokaryotes and Viruses were first.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Aug 25, 2016)

primabudda said:


> impossible !!
> 
> ermmmm my bad, so i *remember* early plants was like just roots and a photosynth pad on top .... am i right ?


I think the first plants didn't need to make seeds because they weren't being picked dry. Seeds devolved from this, maybe???


----------



## primabudda (Aug 26, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Eukaryotes, Prokaryotes and Viruses were first.


so how did these come around ? what was before them.

You see what was the first male and female ? single celled organisms ? 


I know it wasn't adam of eve, my mom told me.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 26, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Eukaryotes, Prokaryotes and Viruses were first.


Thought viruses are a type of prokaryote? We/anything with a proper nucleus or animal cell is a eukaryote.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 26, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Thought viruses are a type of prokaryote? We/anything with a proper nucleus and animal cell is a eukaryote.


I believe you're right, but I think viruses might have been among the first divergences from the Eukaryotes and Prokaryotes base-models...if I remember correctly. I'm not going to Google it...maybe later 




primabudda said:


> so how did these come around ? what was before them.
> 
> You see what was the first male and female ? single celled organisms ?
> 
> ...


Golly, if I knew how life came about then I'd be an underpaid but highly respected scientist. But I totally don't. Sunlight, chelated minerals and salt water, would be my guess


----------



## primabudda (Aug 26, 2016)

so we used to viruses?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 26, 2016)

primabudda said:


> so we used to viruses?


No, we are eukaryotes. Think amoeba/paramecium.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 26, 2016)

We're still describing how this physical realm came about. Not the rest of reality.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 26, 2016)

primabudda said:


> so we used to viruses?


No, viruses stayed viruses with no nucleus. Cells with nuclei are where we evolved from.


----------



## primabudda (Aug 26, 2016)

Michael Huntherz said:


> No, viruses stayed viruses with no nucleus. *Cells with nuclei *are where we evolved from.


 where did they come from ? how did they evolve ?


----------



## Dalek Supreme (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 28, 2016)

Me personally, I believe there is a God. I myself don't want to be standing there come judgement day, looking him in the face and be told to leave, he never knew me. I don't want to be denied, therefore I won't deny him Matthew 10:33. 

I on the other hand am not a hardcore Christian, and I don't go around trying to push my beliefs down others throats. Just my 2 cents. 
Peace & love fam.


----------



## Garden hackle (Aug 28, 2016)

If an all powerful God wanted us to believe in him, we would have no shortage of evidence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 28, 2016)

Understandable. And by all means I'm not saying I'm right at all. However like I had said I myself just know that there is, one being because of all the things that has happened to open my eyes. If I'm wrong and there isnt, there's no harm in that. If I am right my reward awaits in heaven with my friends and loved ones that's passed on before ne.  life's nothing but a test.


Garden hackle said:


> If an all powerful God wanted us to believe in him, we would have no shortage of evidence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Understandable. And by all means I'm not saying I'm right at all. However like I had said I myself just know that there is, one being because of all the things that has happened to open my eyes. If I'm wrong and there isnt, *there's no harm in that.* If I am right my reward awaits in heaven with my friends and loved ones that's passed on before ne.  life's nothing but a test.


Tell that to the tens of millions who've been killed because they believed in the wrong story


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Aug 31, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Tell that to the tens of millions who've been killed because they believed in the wrong story


If they died believing that then they will be in heaven also. It's not up to me nor you to decide that.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> If they died believing that then they will be in heaven also. It's not up to me nor you to decide that.


The idea that if you believe in God during your life _just in case_, then, when you die if God doesn't exist, you didn't lose anything is flawed for many reasons;

1. an omnipotent God would know your reasons for believing in him. If you believe in him just to avoid Hell, you don't _actually _believe in him

2. believing in God costs time, money and in some cases, blood. If it turns out God isn't real, you've lost all the time you spent during your life believing he did, you've lost all the money you spent in your pursuit to know him and those that make the ultimate sacrifice actually lose everything they have ever known: their existence

3. you lose what could have been had you not believed in God

The cost of belief without evidence is absolutely staggering, although those _with_ belief will never know why


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Sep 9, 2016)

I believe that many viewpoints on religion are misunderstood. Since everybody has their own beliefs when it comes to goodness and morality, we will all find out when we die.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Sep 12, 2016)

But I believe that there is a god


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2016)

If God exists, he has a lot of explaining to do. 
-written on a concentration camp wall.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Sep 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If God exists, he has a lot of explaining to do.
> -written on a concentration camp wall.


To who? If it could be explained, we wouldn't be able to accept it.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> To who? If it could be explained, we wouldn't be able to accept it.


If a thing cannot be explained, it can't be examined. If it can't be examined then there's nothing to go on. 

We can examine and explain lightning, gravity and Google. We live in an age of reason. 

Blind faith is for fools and the charlatans who would lead them.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Sep 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If a thing cannot be explained, it can't be examined. If it can't be examined then there's nothing to go on.
> 
> We can examine and explain lightning, gravity and Google. We live in an age of reason.
> 
> Blind faith is for fools and the charlatans who would lead them.


It explains itself, but no one is paying attention. 

Gotta change the way we look at nothing because it's the key to seeing the truth.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Sep 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If a thing cannot be explained, it can't be examined. If it can't be examined then there's nothing to go on.
> 
> We can examine and explain lightning, gravity and Google. We live in an age of reason.
> 
> Blind faith is for fools and the charlatans who would lead them.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Sep 12, 2016)

Faith is what everyone in the world needs.


----------



## justugh (Sep 12, 2016)

Jacob Alexander Jones said:


> Faith is what everyone in the world needs.


faith is the worst thing in the world

faith that my god is the right god and he wants everyone to think the way i do .......is the cause of most of the death in the world (all time number 1 reason for killing is in the name of god )
look at all the terror in the world ....look at isis they have faith


religion is just the first form of control ever made and is still in effect.......ppl are dumb scared beast that need something to explain what happen ( will of god)


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Sep 12, 2016)

justugh said:


> faith is the worst thing in the world
> 
> faith that my god is the right god and he wants everyone to think the way i do .......is the cause of most of the death in the world (all time number 1 reason for killing is in the name of god )
> look at all the terror in the world ....look at isis they have faith
> ...


Sorry let me restate what I said..."Christian faith is what this world needs." Yes there are many different types of faith out there. And yes there are killings based on those types of faith. There is a line you have to draw that justifies killing for faith. If you kill because your religion believes that it is better off for yourself and others and think that it is the only way of life, then they are mistaken. Tell that to the rest of the world that believes otherwise. That's why sometimes war happens. There are people out there that believe killing for religion is evil. That's why they call them terrorists. If there was less killing in this world from religious beliefs, war would be reduced a lot less.


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Sep 12, 2016)

And God has nothing to do with people killing people. He let's individuals have their own free will to do what the want. And in the end when it comes down to faith, what you believe in is your choice. There are individuals out there that would love to have peace without religious killings happening everyday.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> It explains itself, but no one is paying attention.
> 
> Gotta change the way we look at nothing because it's the key to seeing the truth.


That's circular logic at best, or just navel gazing. 

The truth is what we can sense, affect and measure. 

Faith is immeasurable. It isn't truth; it's truthiness.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2016)

Jacob Alexander Jones said:


> Sorry let me restate what I said..."Christian faith is what this world needs." Yes there are many different types of faith out there. And yes there are killings based on those types of faith. There is a line you have to draw that justifies killing for faith. If you kill because your religion believes that it is better off for yourself and others and think that it is the only way of life, then they are mistaken. Tell that to the rest of the world that believes otherwise. That's why sometimes war happens. There are people out there that believe killing for religion is evil. That's why they call them terrorists. If there was less killing in this world from religious beliefs, war would be reduced a lot less.


Christians have killed millions in the name of their faith. Fuck their faith.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2016)

Jacob Alexander Jones said:


> And God has nothing to do with people killing people. He let's individuals have their own free will to do what the want. And in the end when it comes down to faith, what you believe in is your choice. There are individuals out there that would love to have peace without religious killings happening everyday.


Really? And you can prove this how?


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Sep 12, 2016)

God is not the one who does the killing. Its the minds of the individuals who lack good morals


----------



## justugh (Sep 12, 2016)

Jacob Alexander Jones said:


> God is not the one who does the killing. Its the minds of the individuals who lack good morals


yes it is the pope sanctions the actions .....as he is god main man on earth god is directly linked to it
crusades witch hunts conversions of the jewish race from 1500-1750s (do it or we burn u rape u torment u until u die)
that whole passion of christ thing is fake it was a play written back in the 1000's to incite anger to the jewish culture ....and they play it off as holy thing


it is simple really is .....no one wants to admit it because it gives the control back to the masses then the set of chosen few
Jewish Christian Muslim are all the same god ....just different path up the mountain (all goes to same place ) .....u do not need a priest a rabbi or what ever to get to god u can do it on your own if u are just willing to learn

the only religion that can claim they are peace love and understanding is Buddhist ......the rest of them can not they all have a long history of being dicks to others


----------



## justugh (Sep 12, 2016)

u want a good read

the hammer of witches or Malleus Maleficarum
http://www.malleusmaleficarum.org/downloads/MalleusAcrobat.pdf

your beloved church book on how to torture ppl to get them to confess ....a book on how to kill ppl that the church backed

i am twisted person .....but some of the stuff in there is just down right fucked up to the point anyone that fallowed if earns a spot in hell (going under the churchs thinking) and they had priest doing this to other ppl


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Sep 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's circular logic at best, or just navel gazing.
> 
> The truth is what we can sense, affect and measure.
> 
> Faith is immeasurable. It isn't truth; it's truthiness.


I have faith in nothing which allows truth to reveal itself. 

Faith is measured everyday in what's done in the name, but they're many truths that we will never be able to sense, affect or measure.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> I have faith in nothing which allows truth to reveal itself.
> 
> Faith is measured everyday in what's done in the name, but they're many truths that we will never be able to sense, affect or measure.


Lulz.

Try that drivel on the gullible.


----------



## Budddha (Sep 12, 2016)

I would be more likely to believe there was a god if priests stopped touching little boys so often.


----------



## researching (Sep 12, 2016)

Death will prove it. The upside is we will know eventually.


----------



## researching (Sep 12, 2016)

A hard trip on shrooms will show you all you need to know to. Accountability lies within ourselves and we create our own destiny on earth. Outside of that who knows, Many things written or not written in a book written by man leave those with a critical mind to question things. And there are no easy answers. Honestly The antithesis of the bible has some interesting viewpoints directed more towards human nature. Most people actually live a satanic lifestyle and they dont even know it. One that reads the bible, must know its enemy.


----------



## Az-uar Iam (Sep 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lulz.
> 
> Try that drivel on the gullible.


I'm not pushing anything on you. In time you'll see for yourself.


----------



## justugh (Sep 13, 2016)

researching said:


> Death will prove it. The upside is we will know eventually.


death will prove nothing 

human body is a bio engine ......that little spark that is bouncing around in those brain cells are u ......that is it a collective of energy that is unique to all others 

the human body dies the energy has to go somewhere .......can not create or destroy energy only convert it into another form 

so when u are dying or hover in the in between your mind fashions what it expects ...what it needs to make it easier for u to deal with it (that is what ppl report) they are not fully dead they are not gone the energy was not released so the truth can never really be known 

100 out of 100 ppl will always have a different story no one story will ever match so u do not get the full truth ......to much culture backwash in the mind everyone has heard the stories of angels and demons 

u want to know birth a child keep in clean evo when they turn 18 kill them and bring them back ask what happen.........short of doing that several thousand times u will never get a answer there is no one answer to it (different for each person depending on the lives they have had and stories they have heard)


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2016)

justugh said:


> death will prove nothing
> 
> human body is a bio engine ......that little spark that is bouncing around in those brain cells are u ......that is it a collective of energy that is unique to all others
> 
> ...


You're as crazy as Socrates.


----------



## justugh (Sep 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're as crazy as Socrates.


no no no i am on my own lvl
i have enough ppl to swear i am crazy as a mad hatter but i am the good kind of crazy

honestly my dream job would be to be santa claus .....except u get drugs and weapons
think about anything natural i can supply as santa shrooms payote weed abstine the frog u lick ......little forge going make everyone blades (fuck guns anyone can pull a trigger takes skills with a blade )


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2016)

justugh said:


> no no no i am on my own lvl
> i have enough ppl to swear i am crazy as a mad hatter but i am the good kind of crazy
> 
> honestly my dream job would be to be santa claus .....except u get drugs and weapons
> think about anything natural i can supply as santa shrooms payote weed abstine the frog u lick ......little forge going make everyone blades (fuck guns anyone can pull a trigger takes skills with a blade )


Lol


----------



## researching (Sep 13, 2016)

justugh said:


> death will prove nothing
> 
> human body is a bio engine ......that little spark that is bouncing around in those brain cells are u ......that is it a collective of energy that is unique to all others
> 
> ...


Lol. How do you know? Have you died? And obviously those people that "report" did not die. Or did they speak to you from the grave? The fact that I said we will know is just as truthful as you saying we don't kow. Why? Because neither of us truly know. Hearsay is just that.

Although if what you say is true then there must be a lot of virgins being deflowered...

And if so, I have a lot if blondes and redheads in my future. Finally!


----------



## justugh (Sep 14, 2016)

researching said:


> Lol. How do you know? Have you died? And obviously those people that "report" did not die. Or did they speak to you from the grave? The fact that I said we will know is just as truthful as you saying we don't kow. Why? Because neither of us truly know. Hearsay is just that.
> 
> Although if what you say is true then there must be a lot of virgins being deflowered...
> 
> And if so, I have a lot if blondes and redheads in my future. Finally!


i was born dead

i knew life was going to suck in the 80's growing up so i hung myself in womb they cut me out 2 and half months early and i was a smurf when i showed up ....my ass was dead not crying not anything and they yanked me back and i been living on borrowed time since

i do not rem shit ....my first is being about 3 and half and escaping from the child proof seat they had me on this bus in and crawling around scaring ppl from under the seats until the bus attendant lady caught me and strapped me back in but by then i figured it out so i escape and became a game of did she find me during the ride

really that is how i was born back in 79 .....and u can ask ppl from my past i always said i was living on borrowed time (they took bets on when i would kick it when i made to 25 i collected 1000)

i do not know what is on the other side if i did and was better then then believe me i shoot myself in a sec ....that is most likely the point of not remembering

but the ppl seeing this between has been proven it is just the minds way of dealing with what is going on ......from burying enough family members and friends i rem what they said and talked about last before they went off for the trip ........there is nothing in common with anything they said and as family members a larger part of our past is meshed so there would be over lapsing factors in the stories just that alone .....nope each person if different


----------



## justugh (Sep 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol


 love it 

i can play the jug for the next video or add in the bong effects


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Sep 17, 2016)

This is a really random question but is still related to the topic. But I was wondering if anybody has used a ouija board and experienced any supernatural experiences? I'm trying to make a homemade one


----------



## Jacob Alexander Jones (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't believe they are real but I just wanna know if any of you have used one


----------



## verny (Sep 23, 2016)

Az-uar Iam said:


> In my eyes, what we refer to as GOD, does exist. But, as skeptical as some of us are of it, so is "it" skeptical of the entire universe. Since we don't look at it from that perspective, explain your proof of why GOD believes in you & vice versa.


before we think of god...what makes u so sure u exist?


----------



## verny (Sep 23, 2016)

Jacob Alexander Jones said:


> This is a really random question but is still related to the topic. But I was wondering if anybody has used a ouija board and experienced any supernatural experiences? I'm trying to make a homemade one


i live in e east....i have witnessed genuine cases of possessions....do not open doors unless trained by pros.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 3, 2016)

An appearance. Followed by proof of abilities to confirm said identity. Nothing else would suffice. Anyway. Who in their right mind would think there's a god? When they're supposed to be loving and benevolent. Yet we're killing each other over who's god is the more peaceful and loving. You'd think at least one would come down and be like- I said go forth and prosper. Not go forth and fuck shit up.


----------



## verny (Oct 4, 2016)

god,or call it what you will,i prefer the word consciousness.is totaly beyond the human intellect and its main way of dealing with reality...logic and language. and maths..life,consciousness,god,you an me included lie in a realm just outside linguistics and logic....the only way you can approach such a realm is surely not by thought.
i look at reality as a graded tier of consciousness.from the crystals to plants and gradually...us talking monkeys.

this talking violent monkey has yet to explore its own fundamental nature,it got fascinated with bits bytes words and numbers.but the only way forward....is to understand what it is which is making all that words and numbers come alive in you!


----------



## headsup101 (Oct 10, 2016)

God, even in the dictionary, is defined as "the supreme reality". Its the world around us when we observe it without interpretations. To find god we have to entirely kill the ego, and sin is what fuels the ego. The ego causes us to see each other as different so we can perceive a menace from a friend, and then be able to run away because in the physical realm space and time (appear to) exist. When we find God, Life becomes significantly more real, much like after a spiritual awakening but without passion. there's this fear that there's a ghost with us (the holy ghost), but the ghost is ourself, and its this sensation brought on by our agknowledgement of what we are seeing, knowing that at that point we are pure and full of light and then if we sin as of that point we are sinning in the lord and are permanently kicked out of that glorious reality and back into the world of perceptions, officially gaining the title " fallen angel". But there is no afterlife, the only judgement is our own judgement and it is our choice to let go of guilt. We're just ants


----------

